# Le Confessional



## argothian22 (27 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

 Voila en voyant tout ce qui est dit dans le bar ou ce qui n'est pas dit ; j'ai eu l'idée de créer un "Confessionnal" :

 Avez-vous des choses à vous reprochez, vous regrettez d'avoir dit ou fait des choses ??

 Ne vous inquietez plus "Le Confessionnal" est là pour vous pardonnez !! 

  Qui a péché et veut être pardonné par tous ?


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2005)

Jai lu les posts de Maamut


----------



## argothian22 (27 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Jai lu les posts de Maamut



Ah je sais il m'a un peu inspiré à créer cette discussion !! il devrait venir nous voir dans ce havre de paix celui là


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juillet 2005)

Arrrrfffffffffff !!!!!!! Ne me parle plus de confessionnal !!!!!!!:affraid: :affraid: 

Quand j'étais jeune (je sais : ça remonte !!!! ), j'ai été obligé d'aller me confesser une fois par semaine pendant des années chez les jésuites !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rateau: 

Obligé d'aller raconter les pulsions qui secouaient (c'est le cas de le dire !!!:rateau: ) ma puberté et de réciter 3 pater et 10 aves pour obtenir le pardon d'un gars qui était bien trop couillon pour se montrer en vrai et qui se cachait derrière son grillage dans le noir !!!!! 

Alors, j'avoue ! oui ! j'avoue qu'à chaque confession je mentais ... !!!!!

moi : bonjour mon père ! je confesse que je me suis pogné cette semaine !!!:rose: 
lui : pas bien ça mon fils ! et combien de fois ??????
moi : une seule fois mon père !!!:rose: 

Arfffffffffffffffffffff ! ........... une seule fois !!!!!!!!  - une seule fois par heure, ouais !!!!:love: :love: :love:


----------



## rezba (27 Juillet 2005)

Un jour, dans un confessionnal, j'ai joué à touche-pipi avec ma cousine. Ensuite, nous avons prélevé une dîme dans le tronc afin de pourvoir à l'achat de quelques bonbons à l'épicerie-tabac-café du village de notre enfance.


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Juillet 2005)

Euh, j'en suis à mon 2ème pastis... et je me repend, non je voulais dire et je m'en reprend un... est-ce grave dans un bar


----------



## Amok (27 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Un jour, dans un confessionnal, j'ai joué à touche-pipi avec ma cousine. Ensuite, nous avons prélevé une dîme dans le tronc afin de pourvoir à l'achat de quelques bonbons à l'épicerie-tabac-café du village de notre enfance.



Tu rôtiras dans les flammes de l'enfer !


----------



## TranXarnoss (27 Juillet 2005)

J'ai piqué dans le tronc 5 balles pour faire 3 parties de flipper.
C'était super.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Jai lu les posts de Maamut



Moi pire  j'ai lu (certains pas tous quand même) ...les posts d'SM !!!


----------



## argothian22 (27 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Alors, j'avoue ! oui ! j'avoue qu'à chaque confession je mentais ... !!!!!


 
 Tu ira pas au paradis alors mon fils, mais ne t'inquiéte pas je te pardonne de tous tes péchés !! 


 ps: c'est 200 balles le pardon pour les péchés mineures

 400 balles pour les ordinaires

 500 balles pour les plus graves

 A noter qu'il y a des péchés ou je peux rien faire 

 En ce moment 2 achetés 1 gratuit !


----------



## argothian22 (27 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> J'ai piqué dans le tronc 5 balles pour faire 3 parties de flipper.
> C'était super.



Et bien là c'est minimum 500 balles parce que je t'aime bien


----------



## rezba (27 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> J'ai piqué dans le tronc 5 balles pour faire 3 parties de flipper.
> C'était super.



Une seule fois ?
Tu étais enfant de c½ur ?


----------



## rezba (27 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi pire  j'ai lu (certains pas tous quand même) ...les posts d'SM !!!



Les posts de Sm, ça ne se lit pas, ça se regarde. En revanche, j'aime bien les posts de Sébastien.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Les posts de Sm, ça ne se lit pas, ça se regarde.


 C'est ça le pire :rose: ... c'est que du visuel un peu comme certaines revues ... 



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> En revanche, j'aime bien les posts de Sébastien.



 ceux-ci se font rares (hélàs)


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2005)

Je pense bien du mal d'une rape à fromage violette et d'un bout de plastique orange


----------



## mado (27 Juillet 2005)

J'ai pas posté dans le caractère de ces dames


----------



## rezba (27 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je pense bien du mal d'une rape à fromage violette et d'un bout de plastique orange



oui, moi aussi, je t'aime. :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Ne vous inquietez plus "Le Confessionnal" est là pour vous pardonnez !!
> 
> Qui a péché et veut être pardonné par tous ?



Le fonctionnement du lieu veut effectivement que le confessionnal soit aussi public  Bref l'étalage de tout ce qui peut l'être est moins dur à supporter surtout en plein été parce qu'il y a toujours le moyen de trouver un transat accueillant et une boisson fraîche :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu rôtiras dans les flammes de l'enfer !



Pas assez puissant car tu oublies qu'il est enduit d'eau bénite  Même le diable serait impuissant


----------



## rezba (27 Juillet 2005)

Tibo, la règle veut que tu ne peux commenter les péchés des autres avant d'avoir toi-même évoqué l'un des tiens. A table!


----------



## N°6 (27 Juillet 2005)

Mon père, pardonnez moi parce que j'ai rien compris...  :rose:


----------



## Fillolon (27 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrrfffffffffff !!!!!!! Ne me parle plus de confessionnal !!!!!!!:affraid: :affraid:
> 
> Quand j'étais jeune (je sais : ça remonte !!!! ), j'ai été obligé d'aller me confesser une fois par semaine pendant des années chez les jésuites !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rateau:
> 
> ...



Un embrun de philosophie pour rafraichir!
Le confessionnal, qu'est-ce, modernement, sinon le divan du psychiatre?
La parole guérisseuse!  Freud n'a rien inventé et Deleuze est d'accord avec moi.


----------



## rezba (27 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> Un brin de philosophie cependant.
> Le confessionnal, qu'est-ce, modernement, sinon le divan du psychiatre.
> La parole guérisseuse, Freud n'a rien inventé et Deleuze est d'accord avec moi.



Deleuze était par trop détaché de certaines réalités du monde moderne. Freud a inventé le confessionnal payant, et la nuance n'est pas anodine.


----------



## Fillolon (27 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Deleuze était par trop détaché de certaines réalités du monde moderne. Freud a inventé le confessionnal payant, et la nuance n'est pas anodine.


je suis d'accord.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tibo, la règle veut que tu ne peux commenter les péchés des autres avant d'avoir toi-même évoqué l'un des tiens. A table!



Bon appétit !


----------



## argothian22 (27 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tibo, la règle veut que tu ne peux commenter les péchés des autres avant d'avoir toi-même évoqué l'un des tiens. A table!



C'est vrai !! Alors Tibo on t'attend pour commencer à dîner !!


----------



## Foguenne (27 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Jai lu les posts de Maamut



Je n'ai pas lu les post de Maamut.


----------



## Foguenne (27 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas posté dans le caractère de ces dames



        :love:


----------



## N°6 (27 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas lu les post de Maamut.



:affraid: j'espère que tu as un bon avocat !


----------



## macelene (27 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas posté dans le caractère de ces dames


 


    ben lu en diago et trop de travail...  alors...  

Les maux de coeur...  y'en a beaucoup trop en été...


----------



## Foguenne (27 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: j'espère que tu as un bon avocat !



    je suis réfugié belge, je ne risque rien.


----------



## Foguenne (27 Juillet 2005)

Je l'avoue, j'ai chanté et dancé (oui, oui c'est possible en fin de soirée  ) sur cette chanson-ci, et c'était vachement bon ! "tu seras, mon futur à présent... lalalalala....lalalala.


----------



## krystof (27 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Voila en voyant tout ce qui est dit dans le bar ou ce qui n'est pas dit ; j'ai eu l'idée de créer un "Confessionnal" :
> 
> ...




Tu as demandé l'autorisation à Dieu avant de créer ce thread ?

Je sais qu'il est beaucoup occupé avec le podcast en ce moment, mais tout de même...


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juillet 2005)

Il y a quelques années j'avais un problème avec un graveur SCSI Yamaha, et j'ai posté sur les forums techniques de MacGeneration. :affraid: :rose: Après, je ne me souviens plus de rien.


----------



## argothian22 (27 Juillet 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu as demandé l'autorisation à Dieu avant de créer ce thread ?
> 
> Je sais qu'il est beaucoup occupé avec le podcast en ce moment, mais tout de même...



Aurais-tu des choses à te faire pardonner pour douter de moi ?

Parle mon fils, libère toi de tes péchés


----------



## z-moon (27 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Jai lu les posts de Maamut


Euh... j'ai *commencé* à lire les posts de Maamut   , mais je me suis arrêté ...
...
Ah aussi, je ne poste pour ainsi dire *jamais*, dans le bar des floodeurs   :rose:


----------



## Foguenne (27 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il y a quelques années j'avais un problème avec un graveur SCSI Yamaha, et j'ai posté sur les forums techniques de MacGeneration. :affraid: :rose:



héhéhéhéhéhéh   

argothian22, très chouette ce thread.


----------



## macinside (27 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu rôtiras dans les flammes de l'enfer !




impossible, je viens de lancer une OPA dessus


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je l'avoue, j'ai chanté et dancé (oui, oui c'est possible en fin de soirée  ) sur cette chanson-ci, et c'était vachement bon ! "tu seras, mon futur à présent... lalalalala....lalalala.



Confession anticipée et pré-pêché ... Motif :  j'ai insulté Paul !  

Salopiot tu m'as fait ouvrir le musicstore sur ça !!!


----------



## macinside (27 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tibo, la règle veut que tu ne peux commenter les péchés des autres avant d'avoir toi-même évoqué l'un des tiens. A table!



je commande 5 kilos de café ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Avez-vous des choses à vous reprochez ??



*Je suis*
à jeun


----------



## argothian22 (27 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhéhéhéhéhéh
> 
> argothian22, très chouette ce thread.



Merci mais pour toi c'est juste argothian


----------



## mado (27 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je suis*
> à jeun


Il est dit
Tu ne mentiras point


----------



## argothian22 (27 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je suis*
> à jeun



A cette heure si et en plus en plein milieu de la semaine  ...

... et bien là ça craint !!! ça c'est du péché et pas du pêcher :rateau:







_Ps: Je fais la blague avant que quelqu'un me la pique (Bon ça c'est fait ... !!) _


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Juillet 2005)

*À ta place*
j'aurais attendu qu'on me la pique


----------



## argothian22 (27 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *À ta place*
> j'aurais attendu qu'on me la pique



Tu crois pourtant j'ai tourné 7 fois mon clavier avant de poster ...

... tu crois que je devrai me confesser ?


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2005)

C'est joli comme mot "confesse"


----------



## macinside (27 Juillet 2005)

je viens de lire une pub google sur ce sujet

_Prions en Eglise
Le mensuel de la prière quotidienne Cliquez pour vous abonner_


----------



## argothian22 (27 Juillet 2005)

ça parle ça parle mais personne ne se confesse  ...

   ... Réflechissez bien vous avez tous au moins péché une fois dans votre vie du style :

 -une vieille écrassée
 -une ou deux aventures extra conjugale
 -du flood
 -avoir un jour trouvé beau un PC 
 -manger du chocolat en dehors des repas 
 -demander un SN sur mac gé (ah non ça c'est que moi) 
 -s'être moqué d'un nioube
 -...!! 

  Repentissez-vous ou sinon :


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Juillet 2005)

*La niouberie*
est un péché


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Juillet 2005)

Je n'ai pas encore acheté les dernières aventures de Roberto & Pepita :rose:

Et puis, j'ai violemment claqué mes économies dans un écran re-:rose:,
mais il le vaut bien :love:


du coup, ce sera des vacances DVD, on va voyager à la maison par écran interposé


----------



## argothian22 (27 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, j'ai violemment claqué mes économies dans un écran re-:rose:,
> mais il le vaut bien :love:
> 
> 
> du coup, ce sera des vacances DVD, on va voyager à la maison par écran interposé



Et bien tu vas être tout blanc cet été !!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Repentissez-vous ou sinon :



Et oh toi :mouais: tu laisses ma famille en dehors de tout ça !


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2005)

je viens de voler un lecteur syquest à un riche pour le redistribuer à un pauvre*

*si vous aviez vu son short


----------



## argothian22 (27 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et oh toi :mouais: tu laisses ma famille en dehors de tout ça !



Ah je savais pas désolé ...
... Je t'offre un homme pour me faire pardonner c'est cadeau !!


ou celui là si tu préfères !! (perso je prèfère ; mais je crois qu'il aime pas trop les diablotinnes)


----------



## argothian22 (27 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je viens de voler un lecteur syquest à un riche pour le redistribuer à un pauvre*
> 
> *si vous aviez vu son short



si c'est pour les pauvres je te pardonne ...

... par contre tu aurais pas une confession au sujet d'un frère que tu nous aurais caché SM ?


----------



## Macounette (27 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas posté dans le caractère de ces dames


J'ai posté dans le caractère de ces dames


----------



## z-moon (27 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *La niouberie*
> est un péché


MAISOUAI!!!

à propos, c'est quoi un flood   :rateau:  

ça y'est j'ai péché   j'avoue tout  :rose:

Autre péché, *j'ai bu de l'eau !!!*
et Dieu a bien faillit me punir pour ça, un peu plus et je me noyais, ça m'apprendra...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

un peché? oki , on y va !!!   

j'avais une grand-mere (paix a son ame) qui ne m'amait pas beaucoup
et je lui rendait bien !!!     

elle etait passionnée des plantes , elle en avait partout .....elle me repetais souvent 
"si t'as tes regles surtout ne les touches pas sinon  elles mourent"

haaaaa bon ???? tiens donc    

je vous laisse immaginer le toucher intensif aux plantes pendants mes jours rouges !!!


----------



## z-moon (27 Juillet 2005)

@robertav
*Clap! Clap! Clap*


----------



## argothian22 (27 Juillet 2005)

Sache que la plante ne t'en remercie pas !!


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Et bien tu vas être tout blanc cet été !!


J'ai une terrasse  BBQ Powaaa


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Ah je savais pas désolé ...
> ... Je t'offre une petite femme pour me faire pardonner c'est cadeau !!
> 
> 
> ou celle là si tu préfères !! (perso je prèfère)



Je conçois j'ai pas une tenue super sexy ... mon pseudo à la limite pourrait faire masculin :mouais: quoique , ben y'à bien rezbA après tout  ... bon c'est vrai rien ne le montre mais je je suis plutôt une *diablotine*, qui aime bien les autres diablotines o à condition qu'elles se tiennent loin trèèèès loin de mon *diabLotin*  :love: )


Donc eu t'as pas plutôt du mâle à me proposer


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je conçois j'ai pas une tenue super sexy ...


  ... mais si ! mais si !!! .............. Arrrghhhhhhh !!!!!! Pffffffffffffffiou !!! Merci Lorna !:rose: :rose: :rose: 
:love:


----------



## argothian22 (27 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je conçois j'ai pas une tenue super sexy ... mon pseudo à la limite pourrait faire masculin :mouais: quoique , ben y'à bien rezbA après tout  ... bon c'est vrai rien ne le montre mais je je suis plutôt une *diablotine*, qui aime bien les autres diablotines o à condition qu'elles se tiennent loin trèèèès loin de mon *diabLotin*  :love: )
> 
> 
> Donc eu t'as pas plutôt du mâle à me proposer



Bon et si tu es bien sûr que tu as pas une petite confesssion à nous faire à ce sujet ...

.. j'ai changé les photos ; je garde donc les deux demoiselles pour moi ce soir !!!


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... mais si ! mais si !!! .............. Arrrghhhhhhh !!!!!! Pffffffffffffffiou !!! Merci Lorna !:rose: :rose: :rose:
> :love:



Et redouche. Froide.


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2005)

Mon père,
J'ai trop joué au Kamoulox... :rose:


----------



## argothian22 (27 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Mon père,
> J'ai trop joué au Kamoulox... :rose:



Moi j'ai voulu y jouer mais j'ai rien compris !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et redouche. Froide.



....pareil......


----------



## z-moon (27 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai voulu y jouer mais j'ai rien compris !!!


Je connaissais de nom, mais les règles sont décidément bien trop compliquées

Mon père,
je ne connais pas les règles du Kamoulox :rose:


----------



## loudjena (27 Juillet 2005)

Citation:


> Posté par NED
> Mon père,
> J'ai trop joué au Kamoulox...






			
				argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai voulu y jouer mais j'ai rien compris !!!



Je confesse que j'ignore ce qu'est kamoulox  mais ça sonne bien !


----------



## argothian22 (27 Juillet 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> Je connaissais de nom, mais les règles sont décidément bien trop compliquées
> 
> Mon père,
> je ne connais pas les règles du Kamoulox :rose:



N'est crainte tu est loin d'être le seul !!


----------



## loudjena (27 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Un jour, dans un confessionnal, j'ai joué à touche-pipi avec ma cousine. Ensuite, nous avons prélevé une dîme dans le tronc afin de pourvoir à l'achat de quelques bonbons à l'épicerie-tabac-café du village de notre enfance.



Vous avez bien fait, les églises sont des lieux de vie avant tout, (j'ai pas dit de débauche ) allez en paix, amen.


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2005)

Mon père, 
Pour votre gouverne et ceux qui ne connaissent point :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=89346


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

je me confesse, vous ne l'avez peut etre pas encore remarqué.....mais j'ai floodé.........


----------



## mado (27 Juillet 2005)

Je confesse que j'aime beaucoup le 9ème concept NED


----------



## argothian22 (27 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Mon père,
> Pour votre gouverne et ceux qui ne connaissent point :
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=89346



Pas mieux j'y comprend vraiment rien ...

... mais peut être qu'un jour quand je serai plus nioube 

allez quand même en paix ignorant du Kamoulox !!!


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Je confesse que j'aime beaucoup le 9ème concept NED



Houla!
Mon père je confèsse que j'ai les joues qui rougissent  :rose: 
:love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## z-moon (27 Juillet 2005)

Super, y'a même un sondage maintenant   

à voté  

Je voudrais surtout pas balancer, mais je note qu'il y en a quand même quelques uns qui prétendent n'avoir jamais commis de péchés ... le mensonge est en soit un péché!      VV


----------



## Nephou (27 Juillet 2005)

J'avoue la honte confuse au front haut et le rouge cerise aux joues que je viens de me saisir du dernier _cheesecake_ qui reposait dans le frigo du service. Faut dire qu'il s'ennuyait tout seul le pauvre


----------



## loustic (27 Juillet 2005)

J'ai écrit "MaamuT" sur le mur des chiottes !!!

 :affraid: 

Plusieurs fois !

 :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Juillet 2005)

J'avoue poster pendant mes heures de taf :rose:

Oh, et puis non, c'est pas un péché ça, c'est bon!


----------



## z-moon (27 Juillet 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue la honte confuse au front haut et le rouge cerise aux joues que je viens de me saisir du dernier _cheesecake_ qui reposait dans le frigo du service. Faut dire qu'il s'ennuyait tout seul le pauvre


Il était pas périmé au moins, non??


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2005)

Une fois (peut etre meme plusieurs) j'ai répondu "t'as qu'a faire une recherche  " sans plus de précision a un nioub' qui postait dans un forum technique une question deja posée 10.000 fois.

J'ai honte  :rose:


----------



## z-moon (27 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue poster pendant mes heures de taf :rose:
> 
> Oh, et puis non, c'est pas un péché ça, c'est bon!



Ah oui ... tiens moi aussi


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2005)

Faites la queue, comme au confesssss....


----------



## loustic (27 Juillet 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> Mon père,
> je ne connais pas les règles du Kamoulox :rose:


Je ne savais pas que Moulakox a ses règles !


----------



## z-moon (27 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Une fois (peut etre meme plusieurs) j'ai répondu "t'as qu'a faire une recherche  " sans plus de précision a un nioub' qui postait dans un forum technique une question deja posée 10.000 fois.


  euh oui mais ... c'est quoi un "flood"? :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

:rose: j'avoue douter en voyant que trois personnes ont voté "je n'ai jamais péché" ...


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :rose: j'avoue douter en voyant que trois personnes ont voté "je n'ai jamais péché" ...




Nan c'est facile de deviner qui c'est:
_ WebO: il est suisse
_ Mackie: il est pur
_ sonnyboy: il est droit


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Une fois (peut etre meme plusieurs) j'ai répondu "t'as qu'a faire une recherche  " sans plus de précision a un nioub' qui postait dans un forum technique une question deja posée 10.000 fois.
> 
> J'ai honte  :rose:


Tu viens de pêcher par mensonge, c'est Modern qui post ça d'habitude


----------



## Nephou (27 Juillet 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> Il était pas périmé au moins, non??




à toi de voir :


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

Il va sans dire qu'aucune absolution pouvant être donnée dans ce thread n'a l'aval des autorités compétentes.
De même, quand je lis que certains supermodérateurs se croient permis de vouer le premier venu aux flammes de l'enfer, je rigole doucement.
Le fait d'être occupé par ailleurs ne m'a jamais empêché de garder un ½il sur vos gesticulations forumesques. Je n'ai pas le don d'ubiquité (non SM, ce n'est pas salace) pour des prunes.
Il y a de grands coups de crucifix là où je pense qui se perdent. Un nioube averti en vaut deux (ce qui, il faut bien l'admettre, est une arithmétique navrante).
Bordel de nom de Moi, ça ne se passera pas comme ça !  

P.S. : argomachin, tu réciteras dix DocEvil Noster pour ta peine !


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Nan c'est facile de deviner qui c'est:
> _ WebO: il est suisse
> _ Mackie: il est pur
> _ sonnyboy: il est droit



Alors là, je suis sans voix. :king: :style:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il va sans dire qu'aucune absolution pouvant être donnée dans ce thread n'a l'aval des autorités compétentes.



mais que fait Dieu........


----------



## z-moon (27 Juillet 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> à toi de voir :



mmmmmmmh , la torture devrait être un péché capital


----------



## Nephou (27 Juillet 2005)

une remarque au passage _tiens , salut Dieu _



			
				sondage a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais péché (niveau abbé Pierre)



Dans la citation précédent l'exemple donné est inaproprié : la colère est un péché or le monsieur en a piqué des sévères


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais que fait Dieu........



Si je te le disais, ce serait une violation de la charte.


----------



## Nephou (27 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> une violation de la charte.




 si tu savais ce que j'ai lu en le faisant :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Amok (27 Juillet 2005)

J'avoue : je ne sais pas par quel peché commencer...


----------



## Amok (27 Juillet 2005)

Par exemple : bannir un nioub, c'est un peché ou pas ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Par exemple : bannir un nioub, c'est un peché ou pas ?



personnellement, je sais pas, mais ce doit etre sacrement agreable...


----------



## Amok (27 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> personnellement, je sais pas, mais ce doit etre sacrement agreable...



C'est pour ca que je pose la question : en général, tout ce qui est agréable est peché !


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens de pêcher par mensonge, c'est Modern qui post ça d'habitude


 
C'est pour ça que j'ai honte 
Mais au moins j'ecrit pas en vert


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ca que je pose la question : en général, tout ce qui est agréable est peché !



pitin®, c'est vrai......
m'enfin, des fois, il faut bien faire la difference entre petit peché excusable et peche mortel....non?


----------



## Amok (27 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin®, c'est vrai......
> m'enfin, des fois, il faut bien faire la difference entre petit peché excusable et peche mortel....non?



Je crois que mon problème est là : je trouve toujours des tas de bonnes excuses pour pecher, et après je me fais engueuler par DocEvil.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ca que je pose la question : en général, tout ce qui est agréable est peché !



C'est bien pourquoi le pêché n'est pas dans l'action, mais dans l'intention qui l'accompagne.


----------



## Amok (27 Juillet 2005)

Bon, un exemple. Imaginons un truc.

Un scout, de sexe féminin, s'inscrit. Il poste du Baden Powel. Je le bannis. C'est mortel ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, un exemple. Imaginons un truc.
> 
> Un scout, de sexe féminin, s'inscrit. Il poste du Baden Powel. Je le bannis. C'est mortel ?



De sexe féminin ? Bon, ça passe. Mais ne recommence plus hein ?


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si je te le disais, ce serait une violation de la charte.


Heureusement que t'as pas oublié le "r"...


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

en meme temps, messire, le clergé ne peux qu'excuser les péché de son roi....

en ce qui me concerne, j'ai peché en essayant de fomenter une revolution (meme pas originale, c'etait la deuxieme)contre l'actuel pouvoir......pour soutenir (ou venir en aide a) une famille d'individu qui ne m'a meme pas suiivi.....
sale nioube........


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que t'as pas oublié le "r"...



Il y a peu de chance que je l'oublie un jour.


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2005)

Mon père,
j'ai jamais autant posté de la journée...
(ya un compteur par jour?, a part la moyenne finale et le total)


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Juillet 2005)

Faut voir ce qu'on entend par pécher... 

Les péchés mignons ça compte ? :love:


----------



## Amok (27 Juillet 2005)

Bon, alors j'avoue. Un jour j'ai banni un membre qui n'avait que 1 message au compteur. Et j'ai trouvé ca agréable. Et puis j'ai rencontré Doc Evil et SonnyBoy en vrai et j'ai trouvé ca agréable. J'adore écraser les pieds des vieilles dames en voiture. Je trouve ca super de jouer avec des amis a Collin-Maillard sur l'autoroute parce que je ne suis jamais celui qui a les yeux bandés. Je m'amuse a faire avaler des escargots vivants aux bébés. Je vole des dentiers dans les hopitaux et les pose sur les fauteuils du métro ou du bus. J'explique aux enfants de mes amis comment tailler au cuter les doigts de leurs petits frères ou soeurs pour les faire rentrer facilement dans les prises electriques. Je jette des hérissons affamés sur le crâne des passants. Je mets de la colle forte dans les chaussures qui sont posées devant les portes des chambres d'hôtels. Je pisse dans toutes les piscines que je croise et j'accuse les enfants pour les voir se prendre une torgnole. Si ils ont des petits slips de bain rouge s comme les extra terrestres de "Mars attack" c'est encore plus drôle (Gniak Gniak). J'envoie des lettres anonymes a mes voisins pour dénoncer d'autres voisins ("ta femme couche avec ton voisin chomeur quand tu es au travail") comme une fois sur deux c'est vrai, ensuite je fais des paris sur le nombre de coups de feu qui retentissent. Je ne connais pas Orthez. J'écris en tout petit sur les cartons Ikéa en magasin "merde a celui qui lira". En plus c'est facile vu qu'ils filent des crayons en libre service. Je mets des tas d'articles en loucedé dans les sacs des vacanciers et ensuite je les dénonce a la sécurité. Ca fait pleurer leurs momes de voir les parents partir avec des menotes.

Bref, des choses pas graves et que je peux parfaitement justifier.


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Juillet 2005)

Sadique :love:


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2005)

Quand on voit l'avatar, on se dis bien aussi qui y'a un truc bizarre chez lui...


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2005)

Je viens d'avoir une demi érrection en constatant que je venais de passer a 12 points discos. C'est discrètement agréable. 
Est-ce un péché?
En même temps, les posts sur les points discos et autres coups de boule etant, si non interdits, au moins mal venus est ce que ce message aggrave mon cas?

Que dois je faire?
Je vous en prie Masha Amok et Brigitte DocEvil répondez moi!


----------



## jahrom (27 Juillet 2005)

J'ai lu "Con - Fesse...":rose:

J'ai pas pu aller plus loin...


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu "Con - Fesse...":rose:
> 
> J'ai pas pu aller plus loin...


 
Copieur


----------



## jahrom (27 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Copieur



Ce qui prouve que mon message est vrai...


----------



## Amok (27 Juillet 2005)

Jahrom : ton ancienne signature est un peché....


----------



## Amok (27 Juillet 2005)

J'ai toujours préféré le vécu à la sécurité. Est ce un peché ?


----------



## jahrom (27 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Jahrom : ton ancienne signature est un peché....



En effet mon père... Je vous fais de suite 3 "avé marie" et 2 "notre père"


----------



## Amok (27 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> En effet mon père... Je vous fais de suite 3 "avé marie" et 2 "notre père"



Bon, c'est bien. Et n'oubliez pas de m'envoyer à confesse cette âme en perdition qui partage vos nuits. J'en fais mon affaire !


----------



## Amok (27 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'avoir une demi érrection en constatant que je venais de passer a 12 points discos. C'est discrètement agréable.



Monsieur Miss : le demi n'existe pas sur Mac G. Continuez comme ca et le ban n'est pas loin !


----------



## jahrom (27 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est bien. Et n'oubliez pas de m'envoyer à confesse cette âme en perdition qui partage vos nuits. J'en fais mon affaire !



J'ai bien peur que cette dernière soit tombée dans les abîmes de l'enfer... et que Satan l'habite...


----------



## Amok (27 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien peur que cette dernière soit tombée dans les abîmes de l'enfer... et que le démon l'habite...



Justement : nous frolons l'urgence ! Bien, chère malow, confessez vous.


----------



## jahrom (27 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Justement : nous frolons l'urgence ! Bien, chère malow, confessez vous.



La dernière fois qu'elle a approché une église c'est pour jeter des pierres sur les vitraux... mais je vous l'envoie monseigneur Amok, vous êtes notre seul espoir...


----------



## Amok (27 Juillet 2005)

Parfait : mon numéro de portable pour confession perso : visiblement nous en avons pour la nuit !


----------



## jahrom (27 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Parfait : mon numéro de portable pour confession perso : visiblement nous en avons pour la nuit !




Vous m'avez l'air si bon... Vous faites aussi les enfants ????


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Vous m'avez l'air si bon... Vous faites aussi les enfants ????



Tu ne comptes tout de même pas lui proposer la tenue de mère-grand ? :affraid: Ce serait peut être un peu exagéré :rateau:


----------



## Amok (27 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Vous m'avez l'air si bon... Vous faites aussi les enfants ????



Les enfants ? Moins. mais effectivement, il parrait que je suis "bon"


----------



## Aragorn (27 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'avoir une demi ér*r*ection en constatant que je venais de passer a 12 points discos. C'est discrètement agréable.



Le manque de modestie, n'est-ce point un péché ? 
Parce qu'une érection avec deux "r", je ne vous dis pas...  Pardon, je m'égare : une demi érrection, ça fait froid dans le dos... On se sent tout petit d'un coup... Mais quel est ce pur sang, cet étalon qui rôde sur MacGé ? 

Je n'ai qu'une chose à dire : respect ! 

:king:


----------



## jahrom (27 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Les enfants ? Moins. mais effectivement, il parrait que je suis "bon"



La savoir entre vos mains me rassure, avec le nombre de salopards...oups pardon mon père, ça m'a échappé...le nombre d'individus peu recommandables que l'on croise par ces temps qui courent...

Sur ce, je m'en vais faire à diner, pendant que Malow termine sa bière en regardant son match de foot... quand je vous dis que les temps changent...

à Dimanche matin mon père


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2005)

Mon père,
Que dieu me pardonne, je viens me confesser,
Heu..mon père.....J'ai...heu...
J'AI Pété !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> _Je conçois j'ai pas une tenue super sexy ... _


_
_

 Enfin euh en apparence parce que parfois :rose: ... ben ..euh comment dire ... je suis un peu tête en l'air, voilà donc ben ... 

... ben quoi ?  
 Ça n'arrive pas qu'à moi d'abord 

Et puis euh c'est pas un pêché ça ? :hein:




			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... mais si ! mais si !!! .............. Arrrghhhhhhh !!!!!! Pffffffffffffffiou !!! Merci Lorna !:rose: :rose: :rose: :love:


 
 Rhooo mais attends toi j'avais pas encore dit la suite !


----------



## lumai (27 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ça n'arrive pas qu'à moi d'abord



Ben non pas qu'à toi :rose:





			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et puis euh c'est pas un pêché ça ? :hein:



Disons que c'est plus confortable des fois... surtout une fois qu'on a pris l'habitude !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est plus confortable des fois... surtout une fois qu'on a pris l'habitude !



Ah ça ...  Donc ce doit être un pêché ... :hein:


----------



## loudjena (27 Juillet 2005)

Citation:


> Posté par jpmiss
> Je viens d'avoir une demi érrection en constatant que je venais de passer a 12 points discos. C'est discrètement agréable.





			
				Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Le manque de modestie, n'est-ce point un péché ?
> Parce qu'une érection avec deux "r", je ne vous dis pas...  Pardon, je m'égare : une demi érrection, ça fait froid dans le dos... On se sent tout petit d'un coup... Mais quel est ce pur sang, cet étalon qui rôde sur MacGé ?
> 
> Je n'ai qu'une chose à dire : respect !
> ...



Diantre !   Pourtant aux vues du sondage il semble qu'il y ait tout un nid d'Abbé Pierre installé ici  :mouais: me tompe-je ?


----------



## Malow (27 Juillet 2005)

Impossible à compter (et en plus je me force même pas)...là tout de suite maintenant par exemple


----------



## mado (27 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ben non pas qu'à toi :rose:
> 
> Ben c'est plus confortable des fois... surtout une fois qu'on a pris l'habitude !



Tiens donc, toi aussi ?


----------



## Macounette (27 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Tiens donc, toi aussi ?


présente.


----------



## Amok (27 Juillet 2005)

[auto modération on]


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juillet 2005)

Une folle envie tout soudaine© de remonter un certain fil...


----------



## Macounette (27 Juillet 2005)

je précise que cela ne m'est arrivé qu'une fois... lorsque j'avais 15 ans.


----------



## lumai (27 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> je précise que cela ne m'est arrivé qu'une fois... lorsque j'avais 15 ans.



Seulement ??!?
Tu veux dire non intentionnellement ou tout confondu ?


----------



## mado (27 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Une folle envie tout soudaine© de remonter un certain fil...




Exhumation ! Un lourd péché ça..  Presque un sacrilège non ? 


edit : on me dit que le sacrilège est un péché comme un autre  désolée ma culture en la matière est largement défaillante.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Exhumation ! Un lourd péché ça..  Presque un sacrilège non ?



Moi en tout cas je ne céderai pas.




Non je ne céderai pas.


----------



## Amok (27 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> je précise que cela ne m'est arrivé qu'une fois... lorsque j'avais 15 ans.



Et depuis, non ? Mon Dieu, je comprends mieux la neutralité.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Moi en tout cas je ne céderai pas.
> 
> 
> Non je ne céderai pas.



 Teuh teuh teuh tu parles ... on parie ?  


Fous fafons les foyens de fous faire fcraquer !


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Teuh teuh teuh tu parles ... on parie ?
> 
> 
> Fous fafons les foyens de fous faire fcraquer !



On parie ton trident.  Et ton cafsque...


----------



## Macounette (27 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Seulement ??!?
> Tu veux dire non intentionnellement ou tout confondu ?


A 15 ans c'était volontaire...   ma mère a failli m'enfermer dans un couvent de cisterciennes lorsqu'elle l'a su. 



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et depuis, non ? Mon Dieu, je comprends mieux la neutralité.


 Oui, c'est tellement fade... isn't it ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On parie ton trident.  Et ton cafsque...



Dis-donc toi t'en as pas déjà un exemplaire de chaque chez toi ? 

Et moi euh je parie :hein: la webOmobile :love: _(pas celle avec que des v non hein l'autre )_


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis-donc toi t'en as pas déjà un exemplaire de chaque chez toi ?
> 
> Et moi euh je parie :hein: la webOmobile :love: _(pas celle avec que des v non hein l'autre )_



Ok, ça marche pour les paris, mais le vrai trident, celui qui fait deux mètres et tout.   je vais gagner...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ok, ça marche pour les paris, mais le vrai trident, celui qui fait deux mètres et tout.   je vais gagner...



Ah ... Bob tu parles de Bob :mouais: et oh j'y tiens comme à la prunelle de mes fesses :hein: ou à la peau de mes yeux rateau: zebig c'était quoi déjà déjà ? )

Bob et moi ...c'est une longue histoire :rose:

bref  revenons  à nos moutons, tu dis donc que tu ne céderas pas à la tentation de venir à une AES à Pau par exemple ?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> bref  revenons  à nos moutons, tu dis donc que tu ne céderas pas à la tentation de venir à une AES à Pau par exemple ?



Non. Je ne céderai pas.     Non non non non...   :mouais:

Bon, je crois qu'on s'est perdu... Revenons à nos tabliers.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Juillet 2005)

bon, je me tate depuis un bon moment...

L'excès de concupiscence, est ce un péché oui ou non ???

Bon, ok, j'ai beaucoup péché... flagellez moi... mais uniquement avec des orties fraichement coupées  :love:


----------



## Malow (28 Juillet 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> bon, je me tate depuis un bon moment...
> 
> L'excès de concupiscence, est ce un péché oui ou non ???
> 
> Bon, ok, j'ai beaucoup péché... flagellez moi... mais uniquement avec des orties fraichement coupées  :love:



Tournes toi et qu'on n'en parle plus !!!


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juillet 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> bon, je me tate depuis un bon moment...


 
C'est dégoutant!


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est dégoutant!



C'est pêché même ...


----------



## mado (28 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est dégoutant!



Parle plus fort  il entend plus très bien


----------



## Malow (28 Juillet 2005)

Mes soeurs et frères...sur ces bonnes paroles, je pars me confesser....   :rateau:


----------



## Fillolon (28 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> confesser....   :rateau:



tu l'écris pas en deux mots? :rateau:


----------



## NED (28 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Mes soeurs et frères...sur ces bonnes paroles, je pars me confesser....   :rateau:



Te trompes pas de chemin, c'est au bout a droite après la les bénitiers en marbres, puis tu bifurques a gauche dans le couloir des absydes. Là tu tourne a gauche en traversant le choeur, tu passes sous le rideau devant le tableau de Marie-Madeleine.Tu descend les escaliers en bois, puis tournes a droite sous la crypte, tu fera attention y'a un squelette de Supermokette. Tu contournes la relique de ST Bassou, tu remontes par l'escalier de pierre qui va vers le clocher, là tu stoppes, il y a une lourde porte en fer forgé que tu pousses sur ta droite. Tu arrives derrière le crucifix géant, et là à côté, tu as le confessional avec les cht'its rideaux rouges tricotés par la grand-mère de Gkatarn...


----------



## macinside (28 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Mes soeurs et frères...sur ces bonnes paroles, je pars me confesser....   :rateau:




on va te croire


----------



## jahrom (28 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Te trompes pas de chemin, c'est au bout a droite après la les bénitiers en marbres, puis tu bifurques a gauche dans le couloir des absydes. Là tu tourne a gauche en traversant le choeur, tu passes sous le rideau devant le tableau de Marie-Madeleine.Tu descend les escaliers en bois, puis tournes a droite sous la crypte, tu fera attention y'a un squelette de Supermokette. Tu contournes la relique de ST Bassou, tu remontes par l'escalier de pierre qui va vers le clocher, là tu stoppes, il y a une lourde porte en fer forgé que tu pousses sur ta droite. Tu arrives derrière le crucifix géant, et là à côté, tu as le confessional avec les cht'its rideaux rouges tricotés par la grand-mère de Gkatarn...



P'tain, je le voyais pas si grand notre appart...:mouais:


----------



## argothian22 (28 Juillet 2005)

Et bien en créant le thread hier j'était loin de me douter qu'il y aurait autant de gens à confésser !!! ....

... Une petite prière pour ceux qui comme moi post en étant au boulot (et je sait qu'on est trés nombreux à vouloir être confésser de ce péché ; prions donc pour notre salut )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Et bien en créant le thread hier j'était loin de me douter qu'il y aurait autant de gens à confésser !!! ....



*En voyant apparaître ce thread*
j'étais loin de me douter que tu voudrais me voler mon fond de commerce...


----------



## argothian22 (28 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *En voyant apparaître ce thread*
> j'étais loin de me douter que tu voudrais me voler mon fond de commerce...



J'ai eu l'idée mais tu gardes l'essentiel !! 

Je m'occupe du *marketing* du thread et toi du reste !!!


----------



## Lila (28 Juillet 2005)

En tout cas il y en a qui ont péchés...par excès de dérapage entre 0h00 et 0h30 ...   
Sortir l'Amok de son lit à cette heure c'est péché !
Sinon la glandouillite bullotiforme c'est un péché ????  parce que là chui au stade terminal ! :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2005)

Ne pas participer à la quête de l'église macgéenne en achetant un pack, c'est pêcher ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2005)

... ce midi, j'ai zieuté les formes avenantes de quelques "fitnesseuses" qui passaient devant moi alors que j'allais à la cantine ...  

Pensez-vous que je devrais m'arracher les yeux au titre de pénitence...??? 

Euh ! si c'est oui, ben je peux m'arracher autre chose par la même occasion !!!!!:rose: :rose: :rateau:


----------



## argothian22 (28 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... ce midi, j'ai zieuté les formes avenantes de quelques "fitnesseuses" qui passaient devant moi alors que j'allais à la cantine ...
> 
> Pensez-vous que je devrais m'arracher les yeux au titre de pénitence...???
> 
> Euh ! si c'est oui, ben je peux m'arracher autre chose par la même occasion !!!!!:rose: :rose: :rateau:



Je te comprend je fais la même chose tout les matins ... (ma préféré c'est celle en rouge juste là derrière)
... alors si tu peux les voir en vrai te prive pas


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... ce midi, j'ai zieuté les formes avenantes de quelques "fitnesseuses" qui passaient devant moi alors que j'allais à la cantine ...
> 
> Pensez-vous que je devrais m'arracher les yeux au titre de pénitence...???
> 
> Euh ! si c'est oui, ben je peux m'arracher autre chose par la même occasion !!!!!:rose: :rose: :rateau:



La pénitence serait-elle assez grande ? Dieu seul le sait


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La pénitence serait-elle assez grande ? Dieu seul le sait


  ... mieux vaut une toute petite ... pénitence que pas de pénitence du tout !!!!!!!:love: :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... mieux vaut une toute petite ... pénitence que pas de pénitence du tout !!!!!!!:love: :love:



Qu'il soit donc noté dans les bulles que chacun pêche et confesse à sa mesure


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pensez-vous que je devrais m'arracher les yeux au titre de pénitence...???
> 
> Euh ! si c'est oui, ben je peux m'arracher autre chose par la même occasion !!!!!:rose: :rose: :rateau:



Nââââân!... Pour l'instant il n'y a pas de péché...

Le péché serait maintenant de fermer les yeux et de te secouer l'autre chose en repensant à tout ça... Là ça serait vraiment grave...


----------



## argothian22 (28 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Nââââân!... Pour l'instant il n'y a pas de péché...
> 
> Le péché serait maintenant de fermer les yeux et de te secouer l'autre chose en repensant à tout ça... Là ça serait vraiment grave...



Grave mais apparemment bon pour la santé d'aprés les docteurs (enfin moi je sais pas )


----------



## Lila (28 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Grave mais apparemment bon pour la santé d'aprés les docteurs (enfin moi je sais pas )



...c'est prouvé et même recommandé par la faculté et la corporation des audio-prothèsistes de France    :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Le péché serait maintenant de fermer les yeux et de te secouer l'autre chose en repensant à tout ça... Là ça serait vraiment grave...


Pas besoin de fermer les yeux ... ... suis victime de "rémanence rétienne" depuis que j'ai vu ce que j'ai vu !!!!!!!!:love:


----------



## argothian22 (28 Juillet 2005)

[font=Arial,Helvetica]"Les puritains devraient porter des feuilles de vigne sur les yeux."[/font]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> [font=Arial,Helvetica]"Les puritains devraient porter des feuilles de vigne sur les yeux."[/font]



Ou des poirreaux dans le...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin de fermer les yeux ... ... suis victime de "rémanence rétienne" depuis que j'ai vu ce que j'ai vu !!!!!!!!:love:



Donc ce soir ce ne sera pas des moutons que tu vas avoir à compter ! À chaque saut un pater


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Donc ce soir ce ne sera pas des moutons que tu vas avoir à compter ! À chaque saut un pater


Comme ce que j'aurai à compter va par paires, dois-je doubler les pater ???????  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Comme ce que j'aurai à compter va par paires, dois-je doubler les pater ???????  :love:



Un pater devrait suffire  mais il faut demander à Saint Matthieu le bien nommé


----------



## argothian22 (28 Juillet 2005)

[size=-1]Ne vous moquez pas de la *m........ion*! C'est faire l'amour avec quelqu'un qu'on aime...  [/size]


----------



## jahrom (28 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> [size=-1]Ne vous moquez pas de la *m........ion*! C'est faire l'amour avec quelqu'un qu'on aime...  [/size]



Et en plus, elle est toujours partante, ne fait pas la gueule quand tu termines avant elle, n'a jamais mal au crâne.... bref que du bonheur...:love:

Ah si, elle fait pas la vaisselle...


----------



## NED (28 Juillet 2005)

N'oublions pas de prier mes frères,
Et surtout pour les GamerzAddicts n'oubliez pas celle là :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=86278&highlight=pri%E8re+fragueur


----------



## rezba (28 Juillet 2005)

Je reviens sur un post déja ancien, mais qui avait échappé à mon attention.



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il va sans dire qu'aucune absolution pouvant être donnée dans ce thread n'a l'aval des autorités compétentes.



Tu n'es qu'un usurpateur. File.



> De même, quand je lis que certains supermodérateurs se croient permis de vouer le premier venu aux flammes de l'enfer, je rigole doucement.



Tu sais ce qu'il te dit, le premier venu ? Non mais sans dec...


----------



## rezba (28 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tibo, la règle veut que tu ne peux commenter les péchés des autres avant d'avoir toi-même évoqué l'un des tiens.



*J'insiste !*
Tu veux que je t'aide ? Ou tu estimes que ta position de voyeuriste extrême (je lis, je commente ce que les autres disent d'eux-mêmes, mais jamais ô grand jamais je n'accepterais de partager avec eux ce que j'attends qu'ils partagent avec moi) est suffisament connue et est, en elle même, un très sale pêché ?


----------



## argothian22 (28 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il va sans dire qu'aucune absolution pouvant être donnée dans ce thread n'a l'aval des autorités compétentes.



[font=Arial,Helvetica]"Confession. - Sa faute est confessée lorsqu'elle est dîte à un autre, mais d'ordinaire l'autre ne l'oublie pas."

[/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][/font]


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

Il faut que je me confesse, hier pendant que je faisais du roller j'ai croisé une nana super mignonne alors j'ai fais exprés de tomber sur elle (=tactique d'approche) mais je lui est donné un coup de coude dans la tête !!

Bilan une lèvre ouverte ...


----------



## NED (29 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut que je me confesse, hier pendant que je faisais du roller j'ai croisé une nana super mignonne alors j'ai fais exprés de tomber sur elle (=tactique d'approche) mais je lui est donné un coup de coude dans la tête !!
> 
> Bilan une lèvre ouverte ...



Malin ça !
Tu me fera 3 pater et 4 Noster tous les soirs pendant une semaine.
Et tu lui payera la suture de sa lèvre en profitant de l'ocasion pour avoir son numéro...


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

Personne à confésser aujourd'hui ?

Comment je vis moi, si j'ai pas ma quête quotidienne !!


----------



## hunjord (29 Juillet 2005)

J'ai osé ouvrir le Knockando 18ans d'age que mes amis m'ont offert Samedi pout mon anniv et en plus avec les 80euros de bon d'achat, j'ai acheté les "fameux training from the source" de Macromedia, alors que ma chérie voulait que j'achète une place pour aller voir DM en concert....
Là, je crains trop....:mouais:
Et même que suremenent je vais enmener mon Powerbook pour le Week end chez ses parents...:rateau:
Je crois que je suis un hérétique....:love::love:


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> J'ai osé ouvrir le Knockando 18ans d'age que mes amis m'ont offert Samedi pout mon anniv e



J' espère que tu t'es bourré la gueule au moins comme un bon moine qui se respecte !!!


----------



## hunjord (29 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> J' espère que tu t'es bourré la gueule au moins comme un bon moine qui se respecte !!!



j'ai dis ouvert......:mouais:
un breuvage comme celui-ci......pffffff on se bourre pas la gueule avec....:mouais:


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> j'ai dis ouvert......:mouais:
> un breuvage comme celui-ci......pffffff on se bourre pas la gueule avec....:mouais:



Ben alors tu t'es bourré pour ton annif !!!


----------



## NED (29 Juillet 2005)

Heu..mon Père,
Me suis po lavé aujourd'hui...


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Heu..mon Père,
> Me suis po lavé aujourd'hui...



Alors c'était toi !!


----------



## hunjord (29 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors tu t'es bourré pour ton annif !!!


Bah oui, mais au punch, pas au knockando


----------



## NED (29 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Alors c'était toi !!


Oui j'avoues, j'ai péché grave..
Rhaaa, je me flagèles le dos avec mon sabre laser,
ca pique un peu....


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'avoues, j'ai péché grave..
> Rhaaa, je me flagèles le dos avec mon sabre laser,
> ca pique un peu....


 
 ça doit être dur  comme il est plus grand que toi !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2005)

j'ai pourri quelques threads de Macgé...


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pourri quelques threads de Macgé...



Je pense que personne ne peut dire ' Je n'ai jamais mais alors jamais pourri de thread sur mac gé  ?? '

Tu sera surement pardonner !!


----------



## mikoo (29 Juillet 2005)

J'ai mangé un faux filet ce midi.


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pourri quelques threads de Macgé...




ben pareil...........


----------



## NED (29 Juillet 2005)

Et moi j'ai pris une barre milka entière avec mon café...Rhooooo !  :rose:


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Juillet 2005)

J'ai traité de boulet un membre du forum :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai traité de boulet un membre du forum :rose:



Oui, mais pour celui-là, y apas matière à se confesser, c'est un boulet...


----------



## koin ! (29 Juillet 2005)

J'ai pourris 2 discussions dont une que j'avais créer, et je suis un boulet, un mechant nioubi.


----------



## juju palavas (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pourris 2 discussions dont une que j'avais créer, et je suis un boulet, un mechant nioubi.


tu es un petit freluquet mal gominé ton problème ??? pas encore dépuceler


----------



## koin ! (29 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> tu es un petit freluquet mal gominé ton problème ??? pas encore dépuceler




Heuuu juju je dois le prendre comment ça ? c une attaque, de l'humour, c pour me pourire ou pour rire (haha) ? par ce que j'ose plus trop dire quoi que ce soit...


----------



## juju palavas (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> Heuuu juju je dois le prendre comment ça ? c une attaque, de l'humour, c pour me pourire ou pour rire (haha) ? par ce que j'ose plus trop dire quoi que ce soit...


c'est vrai....


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pourris 2 discussions dont une que j'avais créer, et je suis un boulet, un mechant nioubi.



Tu nous feras 100 "Rahan Craho et Reigner et Kyo" 




Comment ça c'est pas ça qu'ils disent les Boudhistes?


----------



## koin ! (29 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai....





heuuuu oui , qu'est ce qui est vrai juju ?....


----------



## koin ! (29 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous feras 100 "Rahan Craho et Reigner et Kyo"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





baaaaah chais pas je répète je suis pas bouddhiste (en plus !) mais c pas grave je vais le faire quant meme :

Rahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et KyoRahan Craho et Reigner et Kyo ouf.......

(ps et si je faisais un post sur le christianisme ou le judaïsme ? vous en pensez quoi ?)


----------



## Freelancer (29 Juillet 2005)

j'ai eu très envie d'assassiner une de mes collègues à coup d'iBook sur le crâne cet aprèm... mais vraiment très fort... puis je me suis dit que l'assurance risquait de ne pas vouloir prendre en charge les dégâts eventuels sur ma machine...


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> (ps et si je faisais un post sur le christianisme ou le judaïsme ? vous en pensez quoi ?)




tu devrais lire la charte, d'ailleurs, je confesse que j'ai mis 3000 post avant de la lire...
mais bon.....


----------



## koin ! (29 Juillet 2005)

hey stook je viens de la lire la charte et tout ce que je trouve qui est interdit c :

n utilisant ce service, nous considérons que vous n'utiliserez pas les Forums pour publier du contenu faux, diffamatoire, injurieux, vulgaire, haineux, harcelant, obscène, sacrilège, orienté sexuellement, menaçant, violant la vie privée d'une personne, ou de quelques autres manières impropres légalement. Vous ne devrez pas non plus publier de contenu soumis aux droits d'auteur à moins que ce droit vous appartienne ou appartienne au Forum.

A la limite c sacrilège qui correspondrait eventuellement ? Mais là question sacrilège certains y ont été très fort sur le bouddhisme et c'etais pas moaaaa nananereuuuuu


----------



## juju palavas (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> hey stook je viens de la lire la charte et tout ce que je trouve qui est interdit c :
> 
> n utilisant ce service, nous considérons que vous n'utiliserez pas les Forums pour publier du contenu faux, diffamatoire, injurieux, vulgaire, haineux, harcelant, obscène, sacrilège, orienté sexuellement, menaçant, violant la vie privée d'une personne, ou de quelques autres manières impropres légalement. Vous ne devrez pas non plus publier de contenu soumis aux droits d'auteur à moins que ce droit vous appartienne ou appartienne au Forum.
> 
> A la limite c sacrilège qui correspondrait eventuellement ? Mais là question sacrilège certains y ont été très fort sur le bouddhisme et c'etais pas moaaaa nananereuuuuu


Pour jouer à ces jeux-là, tu dois être malheureux, et tu le sais même pas que tu souffres,c'est grave.


----------



## Dendrimere (29 Juillet 2005)

je confesse mon addiction vis a vis d'Apple en regardant l'apple store sur internet dans l'apple store de NY a Prince Street....


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

je confesse que je casse souvent les pieds  par mp ceux que je considere des amis ,
pour me faire aider dans le binz informatique.... :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

je sais que je dois exagerer et que serait bien que je leve le pied   

pardon  a vous tous !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juillet 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> hey stook je viens de la lire la charte et tout ce que je trouve qui est interdit c :
> 
> n utilisant ce service, nous considérons que vous n'utiliserez pas les Forums pour publier du contenu faux, diffamatoire, injurieux, vulgaire, haineux, harcelant, obscène, sacrilège, orienté sexuellement, menaçant, violant la vie privée d'une personne, ou de quelques autres manières impropres légalement. Vous ne devrez pas non plus publier de contenu soumis aux droits d'auteur à moins que ce droit vous appartienne ou appartienne au Forum.
> 
> A la limite c sacrilège qui correspondrait eventuellement ? Mais là question sacrilège certains y ont été très fort sur le bouddhisme et c'etais pas moaaaa nananereuuuuu



bref, les sujets poltiques et religieux, sont mal vu....


----------



## juju palavas (30 Juillet 2005)

ce n'est pas un péché d'écouter:Jscott walker- Emanuelle.a cette heure ci?


----------



## NED (30 Juillet 2005)

Ho mes frères,
pour cette matinée ensoleillée, voici mon sermont :
Le papa dit
Que l'acte d'amour
sans être marié
est un péché.
Cette nouvelle il me faut l'annoncer
à ma paroisse
je suis curé.
Et j'ai pris une dose de whiskies
afin de préparer mon serment
je n'est pas fermé l'oeil de la nuit
je me posais bien trop de questions.
Au petit matin Dieu m'est apparu et il m'a donné la solution
Aussitôt vers l'église j'ai couru
parler à mes fidèles sur ce ton :
Mes biens chers frères, mes biens chères soeur,
reprenez avec moi tous en coeur :
Pas de boogie woogie avant de faire vos prières du soir
(boogie woogie, pas de boogie woogie)
ne faites pas de boogie woogie avant de faire vos prières du soir
(boogie woogie, pas de boogie woogie)
maintenant l'amour est devenu péché mortel,
ne provoquez votre père éternel
non pas de boogie woogie avant vos prières du soir.

Allez danse danse, bouges ton corps....


----------



## koin ! (30 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Pour jouer à ces jeux-là, tu dois être malheureux, et tu le sais même pas que tu souffres,c'est grave.



je ne joue pas, on me dis de regarder le charte, je la regarde, et je ne vois pas que la religion est interdite (bon je le referais plus, ok). Ce que je trouves dans la charte qui peut se rapporter à cela c'est blasphème. Et là je précise juste que à la lime c'est pas moi qui ai blasphèmé lors de la conversation. C'est tout. Y'a pas de jeu, et je suis pas particulièrement malheureux, et stp "judge not" mon ami.


----------



## NED (30 Juillet 2005)

Ho! Ho!
Ici on est dans une église, alors un peu de silence hein! :hein: 
Y'en a qui prient ici...


----------



## koin ! (30 Juillet 2005)

vi vi pardon 'sieur l'curé mais c l'aut' y membèteuuuu..... je pourrais venir dimanche à la messe ?...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

je avoue d'avoir volé ......si si volé     
un petit orange exoique pendant les courses a carrouf©  :love:  :love: 

et cela a chaque fois que je vais pousser mon caddie mon pere  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## annamaria (31 Juillet 2005)

depuis que je me suis inscrite à MacG je ne fais plus mes prières.... MacG me distrait du seul et veritable amour... c'est une source de corruption venant de la modernité et de  ses outils enfernaux... faites attention à la punition divine... et à al Qaïda... :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

koin ! a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pourris 2 discussions dont une que j'avais créer, et je suis un boulet, un mechant nioubi.



et bien te voilà toi, tu viens enfin te confésser !!

... manque plus que le mamouth !!


----------



## AntoineD (1 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> WebOlivier a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'a pô con prît.


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> L'a pô con prît.


 
 ce que je comprend c'est qu'un modo dit argothian + trés chouette donc c'est cool 


 sinon le éhéhé c'est pour la conféssion de web olivier ... trés marrante venant de sa part !!

 .... et le reste c'est pour moi 

mais y'a aucun rapport entre les 2 (enfin je crois :rose:)


----------



## AntoineD (1 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'envoie des lettres anonymes a mes voisins pour dénoncer d'autres voisins ("ta femme couche avec ton voisin chomeur quand tu es au travail")



 

Moi qui avait peur de devenir chômeur... ça a du bon.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Août 2005)

Euh ! ce matin, j'ai pourri l'enthousiasme de jeune loup superactif de Roberto en postant dans les villes de grande solitude !!!! 
Qu'il me soit donc pardonné !!!


----------



## AntoineD (1 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> ce que je comprend c'est qu'un modo dit argothian + trés chouette donc c'est cool
> 
> 
> sinon le éhéhé c'est pour la conféssion de web olivier ... trés marrante venant de sa part !!
> ...



Euh... j'ai toujours rien compris à la blague vis à vis du graveur scsi... 

Et puisqu'on est dans la confession, ben voici ce que je suis en train d'écouter...  :





D'ailleurs, dans un forum de confession... je m'étonne que personne n'ait encore avoué la pratique du P2P...  Bande de faux-culs


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Euh... j'ai toujours rien compris à la blague vis à vis du graveur scsi...



Désolé !!!! Mais je peux plus rien faire pour toi ...

... à mon avis tu n' est pas du matin réessaye de comprendre cet aprem'



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Et puisqu'on est dans la confession, ben voici ce que je suis en train d'écouter...  :



Là c'est moi qui comprend pas !!!


----------



## AntoineD (1 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Désolé !!!! Mais je peux plus rien faire pour toi ...
> 
> ... à mon avis tu n' est pas du matin réessaye de comprendre cet aprem'




Ben... fut un temps, on prouvait brancher du SCSI sur les mac, non ? so...



			
				argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est moi qui comprend pas !!!



Bien fait


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ben... fut un temps, on prouvait brancher du SCSI sur les mac, non ? so...
> 
> 
> 
> Bien fait



écoute plutôt ça ...

... c'est plus calme et au moins tu auras pas à te confésser par la suite à cause de tes goûts musicaux


----------



## AntoineD (1 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> écoute plutôt ça ...
> 
> ... c'est plus calme et au moins tu auras pas à te confésser par la suite à cause de tes goûts musicaux




arggghhhhh Alanis Morissette quelle horreur ! quelle soupe !... désolé mais là... 




Laisse-moi retourner à mes groupes à moi de mes quinze ans... je préfère...


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> arggghhhhh Alanis Morissette quelle horreur ! quelle soupe !... désolé mais là...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je rigole plus confesses toi immédiatement ...


----------



## NED (1 Août 2005)

Mon père,
je prend le chou a tout le monde et sur tous les thread   
car,
 Bonjour,
Je m'appelle Maël,
Je suis né le 31 juillet 2005 à 13h59,
Je mesure 49 cm et je pèse 3kg310...
Papa et Maman sont ravis,





 Ned et Manue NEDELLEC

 :bebe:​


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

t'as pas la même sans le bébé ?


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Mon père,
> je prend le chou a tout le monde et sur tous les thread
> car,




T'inquiètes ont avaient remarqués ...

... tu es tellement habitué au bar que tu as oubliè de poster ta photo dans le seul endroit où elle aurait été la bienvenue: Je te laisse deviner !!!
_
ps: Comment tu fais pour prendre un chou à tout le monde (en plus que c'est même pas bon)_


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas la même sans le bébé ?



et célibataire non ??


----------



## NED (1 Août 2005)

Y'a un thread spécial naissance?
 :love:


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Y'a un thread spécial naissance?
> :love:



non je pensais que tu aurai dû la poster dans  "switch et conseils d'achats" :rateau::rateau::rateau:

_
Ps: PORTFOLIO "Vos plus belles photos" _


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas la même sans le bébé ?



Mouhahaha, j'y avais pensé, mais j'avais pas osé l'écrire...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> arggghhhhh Alanis Morissette quelle horreur ! quelle soupe !... désolé mais là...



A la niche ; Mauricette? ....


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

N'ayez pas peur de vos sentiments ...

Alanis c'est bien ... !!


----------



## AntoineD (1 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> N'ayez pas peur de vos sentiments ...
> 
> Alanis c'est bien ... !!



Avec un scotch sur la bouche, là, d'accord. Je veux bien. 

Nota : elle a du charme, au moins.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

ouais va lui oter le tshirt avec ces cordes


----------



## Bassman (1 Août 2005)

Moi je ne pèche jamais. :saintbassou:

Je n'ai pas de dieu 

Quand bien même Maurice Dieu (oui, Dieu a un prénom et c'est Maurice) existerait, commencez par me l'envoyer. J'ai 2-3 choses a lui dire avant qu'il me pete les couilles avec mes péchés.



   

SM, tu suces ?


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi je ne pèche jamais. :saintbassou:
> 
> Je n'ai pas de dieu
> 
> Quand bien même Maurice Dieu (oui, Dieu a un prénom et c'est Maurice) existerait, commencez par me l'envoyer. J'ai 2-3 choses a lui dire avant qu'il me pete les couilles avec mes péchés.



* Dieu n'a pas besoin d'existence c'est plutôt l'existence qui a besoin de dieu !!!! *


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> * Dieu n'a pas besoin d'existence c'est plutôt l'existence qui a besoin de dieu !!!! *



heu, t'es pas hors-charte là....

en tout cas, je me confesse d'etre un fumeur, vu que bientot on ne pourra plus fumer nulle part, je prefere me confesser maintenant avant qu'on me dise que les fumeurs doivent finir dans des camps speciaux......


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> * Dieu n'a pas besoin d'existence c'est plutôt l'existence qui a besoin de dieu !!!! *


Alors j'emmerde aussi l'existence 

ps: bassou attend je lave mes chicots


----------



## jpmiss (1 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> * Dieu n'a pas besoin d'existence c'est plutôt l'existence qui a besoin de dieu !!!! *


 
"Dieu c'est comme le sucre dans le lait chaud: il est partout et on ne le voit pas et plus on le cherche moins on le trouve."
_Coluche_​  ​


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> "Dieu c'est comme le sucre dans le lait chaud: il est partout et on ne le voit pas et plus on le cherche moins on le trouve."
> _Coluche_​   ​



La seule façon pour dieu de s'éxonérer d'une responsabilité écrasante, c'est de ne pas éxister....

On peut pardonner à Dieu s'il existe pas.

S'il existe, je crains qu'il ne faille trop souvent le maudire...


----------



## Bassman (1 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Alors j'emmerde aussi l'existence
> 
> ps: bassou attend je lave mes chicots


 
ps: c'est bon ? tes chicots sont propres ?


----------



## Pierrou (1 Août 2005)

Il me fait bien marrer ce sondage :rateau:
Vu que la notion de péché me passe mais alors........... là quoi, ben en fait je sais pas   :rateau:


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Il me fait bien marrer ce sondage :rateau:
> Vu que la notion de péché me passe mais alors........... là quoi, ben en fait je sais pas   :rateau:



Enlèves ton casque darki :love:  on comprend rien


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ps: c'est bon ? tes chicots sont propres ?



Allez faire vos cochoneries ailleurs on veut pas assimiller "l'église avec le sexe" ça c'est jamais vu !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Allez faire vos cochoneries ailleurs on veut pas assimiller "l'église avec le sexe" ça c'est jamais vu !!



Tactile comme Saint Thomas ?


----------



## AntoineD (1 Août 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> SM, tu suces ?



Euh... par mp, la prochaine fois, les gars... :love:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Euh... par mp, la prochaine fois, les gars... :love:


mppfffffffm


----------



## Stargazer (1 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mppfffffffm



Kenny n'est pas mort ? :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Août 2005)

Je confesse avoir souhaité une bonne ch..... à un des modérateurs d'un autre forum !!!! 

C'est mal non ???????????    :love: 

Pff ! on est mieux ici !!! 
:love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Août 2005)

*Personne pour confesser*
être allé sur Mac bidouille ?




 :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je confesse avoir souhaité une bonne ch..... à un des modérateurs d'un autre forum !!!!


chiasse ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Personne pour confesser*
> être allé sur Mac bidouille ?
> 
> 
> ...



ben, une fois, j'y suis allé, je me suis inscrit , mais j'ai eu peur de poster et depuis, mon pseudo n'existe plus...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> chiasse ?


Ouais !  ... mais une toute petite et pas fulgurante !!!!!! :love:


----------



## Grug (1 Août 2005)

J'ai encore jamais ecrit dans ce fil


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Août 2005)

Pour ma part,

J'ai boulé rouge quelqu'un alors que je voulais le bouler vert 
Et inversement


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> La seule façon pour dieu de s'éxonérer d'une responsabilité écrasante, c'est de ne pas éxister....
> 
> On peut pardonner à Dieu s'il existe pas.
> 
> S'il existe, je crains qu'il ne faille trop souvent le maudire...



Il faudra tout de même qu'un jour je vous parle de Lui (de Moi veux-je dire )...
Ça éviterait de lire des [Finn_Atlas n'est pas mort] de ce type.


----------



## Amok (1 Août 2005)

J'ai eu une liaison dans l'ascenceur de la tour Eiffel avec Bengilli alors que j'étais fiancé avec DocEvil.

*MAIS*

Celui-ci me trompait avec Foguenne.


Même si je ne le savais pas au moment du forfait, est-ce un peché ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu une liaison dans l'ascenceur de la tour Eiffel avec Bengilli alors que j'étais fiancé avec DocEvil.
> 
> *MAIS*
> 
> ...



Si ce n'est pas un pêché, sois sûr au moins que ce sont les ennuis qui commencent...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

Dieu a dit:
			
		

> Je ne parle pas aux merdeux du Cercle.


 Alors oui je confesse : je lui pisse à la raie


----------



## Malow (1 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu une liaison dans l'ascenceur de la tour Eiffel avec Bengilli alors que j'étais fiancé avec DocEvil.
> 
> *MAIS*
> 
> ...



Non. Mais ce serait un peché si vous ne vous retrouviez pas tous les quatres !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Alors oui je confesse : je lui pisse à la raie



poildep est revenu ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Alors oui je confesse : je lui pisse à la raie




mais c'est pas bien faire le concour de qui fait pipi le plus haut possible   
souvent on termine douché !!!


----------



## AntoineD (1 Août 2005)

Ben je confesse découvrir pas mal de bonne zic grâce au P2P... na.


----------



## Amok (1 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Non. Mais ce serait un peché si vous ne vous retrouviez pas tous les quatres !



:love:

Je deteste Jahrom.


----------



## Malow (1 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> Je deteste Jahrom.



Mode Hors charte : bon, bah tous les six alors  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Non. Mais ce serait un peché si vous ne vous retrouviez pas tous les quatres !



De toute façon, je les crois partis pour nous faire un enfant dans le dos... 







Vu l'état de la bengilli, ça ne m'étonnerait pas que mackie ait bientôt un petit frère (ou une petite s½ur).


----------



## Amok (1 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Mode Hors charte : bon, bah tous les six alors  :rateau:



OK : laisse moi le temps ! 4 crimes parfaits, ca s'organise !


----------



## Amok (1 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, je les crois partis pour nous faire un enfant dans le dos...
> 
> 
> 
> Vu l'état de la bengilli, ça ne m'étonnerait pas que mackie ait bientôt un petit frère (ou une petite s½ur).



Demi frère ! Le père ne sera pas le même ! Cette manie qu'a la Foguenne de lécher tout ce qui se trouve sur son passage !


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

silvia peut confirmer ?


----------



## jahrom (1 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> OK : laisse moi le temps ! 4 crimes parfaits, ca s'organise !



Et dire que y a pas deux heures je postais cette connerie...:mouais:

"_par contre y a un type qu'y s'appelle Amok et lui il est super respectueux, intelligent, beau, et accueillant avec les filles..."


_


----------



## Amok (1 Août 2005)

Jalouse en plus ! Ce que je vais prendre en rentrant....


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Jalouse en plus ! Ce que je vais prendre en rentrant....


 Ca t'apprendra à fricoter avec n'importe qui  :love: 

non mais je vous jure   tout de suite, parce que monsieur a le pelage roux et soyeux...


----------



## Grug (1 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Demi frère ! Le père ne sera pas le même ! Cette manie qu'a la Foguenne de lécher tout ce qui se trouve sur son passage !


 c'est quoi cette bouteille de lait ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Jalouse en plus ! Ce que je vais prendre en rentrant....



Perso, je trouve ça assez minable ces supermodérateurs qui exhibent en public leurs MPs...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je trouve ça assez minable ces supermodérateurs qui exhibent en public leurs MPs...



En même temps faut bien qu'ils exhibent quelque chose !


----------



## Bassman (1 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Allez faire vos cochoneries ailleurs on veut pas assimiller "l'église avec le sexe" ça c'est jamais vu !!


 M'en branle de l'église moi.

Ah ben tiens j'ai pas pu m'empêcher d'assimiler église et sexe encore un coup :rateau:


----------



## Amok (1 Août 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ca t'apprendra à fricoter avec n'importe qui  :love:
> 
> non mais je vous jure   tout de suite, parce que monsieur a le pelage roux et soyeux...




Premièrement je ne "fricote pas avec n'importe qui" (Fais gaffe, si Bengilli lit ca, t'es out ! )

Deuxio je n'ai pas le poil roux, mais brun de chez brun (a se demander si ma mère n'a pas fricotée avec un méditerranéen!) ! 

Tertio, soyeux....Hum, oui ! :love:


----------



## Amok (1 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi cette bouteille de lait ?



Un jour je vous raconterai les milliers de MP échangés dans les forums modos : nous n'arrivons pas à trouver quelqu'un qui puisse, avec des mots simples, expliquer a la bengilli comment se font les enfants.
Résultat : à chaque AES son ventre s'arrondit !


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Août 2005)

Il faut lui expliquer que si l'opercule a été enlevé normalement, mais sous toutes réserves, il n'y a plus qu'à trouver la languette comme sur les flamby, non ? :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Août 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas posté dans le caractère de ces dames



Là, tu exagères, ceci n'est ni un pêcher, ni une bonne action.

C'est juste le mini que pouvais faire...


----------



## argothian22 (2 Août 2005)

Aujourd'hui j'ai été désagréable avec DocEvil et lepurfilsdelasagesse ...

... puisse dieu me pardonner !!


----------



## Freezy (2 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui j'ai été désagréable avec DocEvil et lepurfilsdelasagesse ...
> 
> ... puisse dieu me pardonner !!



Pour si peu ne demande pas le pardon


----------



## Nephou (2 Août 2005)

J'ai cédé à un achat compulsif...  en plus y'a une pomme dessus


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

ce qui me fait penser que j'ai acheté un gros telescope....(mais on ne voit pas les etoiles de chez moi...)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

j'ai failli repondre vertement a un tres gros imbus sur un'autre thread....
je me suis contentée de changer de page et jouer a frozenbubble


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Août 2005)

J'ai traité Fillolon de "trou du cul" par MP...


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'ai traité Fillolon de "trou du cul" par MP...



Bah ? c'est pas un pêché... C'est vrai. :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

Là j'avoue jeter un regard distrait sur vixen de russ meyer


----------



## sofiping (2 Août 2005)

bon ben moi là ....... :rose: ....... je reviens poster sur macgé apres une semaine d'abstinence   



sinon , la premiere et la derniere fois que je me suis confessée , j'etais minotte et je me demande encore ce que je fichais là   
j'etais completement paniquée a l'idée de n'avoir rien a raconter une fois en tete a tete avec le curé ...... je me suis donc retrouvée a confesser des betises que je n'avais pas commises ...... bref , j'etais en train de raconter des gros mensonges au cureton pour qu'il me pardonne des fautes que je n'avais pas faites


----------



## Malow (2 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là j'avoue jeter un regard distrait sur vixen de russ meyer



Là, j'avoue avoir une pensée pour toi jettant ton regard distrait sur....enfin.....


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

houla, houlalalalalala, pompiers please :rateau:


----------



## mado (2 Août 2005)

Le prêtre a du changer depuis mon dernier passage.
Bien plus permissif ici maintenant.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'avoue avoir une pensée pour toi jettant ton regard distrait sur....enfin.....



Il ne le jetterais peut être pas sans un leach pour pouvoir le récupérer 

PS: nous avons perdu notre curé


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Août 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Le prêtre a du changer depuis mon dernier passage.
> Bien plus permissif ici maintenant.




*tu me boiras*
deux bouteilles de vin blanc pour oublier tes péchés


----------



## Malow (2 Août 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Le prêtre a du changer depuis mon dernier passage.
> Bien plus permissif ici maintenant.



Ce prêtre ...? un fake.....


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *tu me boiras*
> deux bouteilles de vin blanc pour oublier tes péchés



Si le vin rouge est le sang de dieu ; le vin blanc c'est quoi ?


----------



## Malow (2 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> PS: nous avons perdu notre curé



Mais je t'en pris...nous te laissons gérer nos pechés... 
une femme serait-elle plus ou moins permissive que notre ancien pretre ?  
qu'il repose en pet....


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Si le vin rouge est le sang de dieu ; le vin blanc c'est quoi ?


tu connais pas l'anémie ?


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Si le vin rouge est le sang de dieu ; le vin blanc c'est quoi ?



Tu sais que le vin de messe est presque toujours blanc ?

Pour de simples raison d'entretien du linge...

Sans rire hein... on rigole pas avec ces trucs là, c'est comme les chiens qui couinnent..


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

je confirme ayant été 3 ans servant de messe, j'en ai fini des calices (celui qui fait un jeu de mot je le suce !)


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je confirme ayant été 3 ans servant de messe, j'en ai fini des calices (celui qui fait un jeu de mot je le suce !)



Là c'est sur que tu vas pas être emmerdé...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

j'ai un bon dentiste monsieur


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2005)

Merci les gars, je dormirais moins con...

SM : j'ai pas de jeu de mot...fait chier !


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Merci les gars, je dormirais moins con...
> 
> SM : j'ai pas de jeu de mot...fait chier !



Tordu !


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tordu !



Non non ! elle est droite comme la justice


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2005)

ça glisse


----------



## macelene (2 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ça glisse



sans blague...   comme toujours...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

Non, rien à dire...

C'est bon, c'est fin, ça se mange sans faim...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> sans blague...   comme toujours...



Oh, Claude Berri...


----------



## macelene (2 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oh, Claude Berri...



eh oui il est là de temps en temps...  pour ton plus grandd plaisir ...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

encore une nioube ?

à la queue comme tout le monde...


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ça glisse



Il pourrait placer un panneau "attention sol mouillé"...

Et puis qui a laver le sol avec l'eau bénite ....????


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Il pourrait placer un panneau "attention sol mouillé"...
> 
> Et puis qui a laver le sol avec l'eau bénite ....????



et de la poudre arret curé...


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> et de la poudre arret curé...



Ca marche pas ! Il continue toujours à te savonner le corps ...


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2005)

faut bien laver maria aussi de tps en tps


----------



## AntoineD (3 Août 2005)

bon, euh... stop, les vannes. hein. ok. Je dis ça pour vous...


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> faut bien laver maria aussi de tps en tps



Y ma acculé pour la conception dans un coin, mais ça pouvait pas marcher ...


----------



## Freelancer (3 Août 2005)

Saint Antoine de Padoue, dix de retrouvé...


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Août 2005)

[size=-1] Chez nous le méchoui, c&#8217;est une coutume
Mon papa fait l&#8217;barbecue,
Ma maman fait le mouton,
Et le curé l&#8217;embroche...
Et le grand vicaire, toujours par derrière
N&#8217;a jamais pu l&#8217;embrocher.

Chez nous le jardinage, c&#8217;est une coutume
Mon papa fait la charrue,
Ma maman elle fait les b½ufs,
Et le curé laboure ...
Et le grand vicaire, toujours par derrière,
N&#8217;a jamais pu la bourrer.

Chez nous l&#8217;évasion, c&#8217;est une coutume
Mon papa c&#8217;est la prison,
Ma maman c&#8217;est les barreaux
Et le curé la lime...
Et le grand vicaire, toujours par derrière,
N&#8217;a jamais pu la limer.

Chez nous la glace, c&#8217;est une coutume
Mon papa, c&#8217;est le cornet,
Ma maman, elle fait la boule,
Et le curé la lèche...

Chez nous la torture, c&#8217;est une coutume
Mon papa arrache les ongles,
Ma maman lui crève les yeux,
Et le curé l&#8217;empale...[/size]


----------



## toys (3 Août 2005)

j ai pas fait de calin a ma petite soeur de mon coeur alors quelle part loin pour 3 semaine et que elle me manque déjas. puis je pourais pas être là si elle a besion d'un coup de main ou si elle vas pas bien!


----------



## AntoineD (3 Août 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Saint Antoine de Padoue, dix de retrouvé...



....je me disais bien que ça servait à rien de mettre mon pseudo sous forme de diminutif...


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2005)

J'en ai mal aux oreilles tellement Jesus crie....


----------



## NED (3 Août 2005)

Prions mes frères,
c'est l'heure des Vêpres...
Haaaa haaa haaa hooo hiiii haaa haaa,
accordons nos belles voix matinales,

Vêpres Macgéenne pour ch½ur mixte:
- soprano solo : Argothian 22
- trois flûtes (et petite flûte) : Sonnyboy, Dos Jones, TranXarnoss et Lorna
- hautbois : Amok
- cor anglais : Supermoquette
- deux trompettes : Mado et Macelene
-trombone : Stargazer
- trois percussions : z-moon, Jpmiss, Robertav
- orgue positif: Macounette
 et contrebasse : Bassman evidament
L'ets go !


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

Et le pupître tu as oublié de dire qui tient le pupitre, pour le chef d'orchestre  ....


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2005)

Bah sans doute un pupitre de la nation


----------



## NED (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Et le pupître tu as oublié de dire qui tient le pupitre, pour le chef d'orchestre  ....



Ba évidament que c'est moi, je dirige tout au sabre laser car dans les églises c'est un peu sombre le matin. Et j'ai enfilé ma robe de bure made in Ordre Jedy...


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

Bon alors je me lance ...

... je commance mon solo





_
ps: On ne me mange pas _


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2005)

non non, on te mange pas 



HEY LES GARS !! Qui a du chaterton ??


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2005)

j'ai le cor anglais qui m'gratte là


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2005)

il a un son caverneux en plus ton cor anglais


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

Et qu'est ce qu'ont chantent ? ...

... avé maria ?


----------



## Freezy (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Et qu'est ce qu'ont chantent ? ...
> 
> ... avé maria ?


 
  Petit papa Noël .....


----------



## AntoineD (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors je me lance ...
> 
> ... je commance mon solo
> 
> ...



il y a un thread sur les photos insolites, tu devrais y penser


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> *Et devinez qui a le plus gros membre du cercle ?*
> Indice chez vous : il ressemble a un nounours



Amok ? 

L'orgueil est la même chose que l'humilité: c'est toujours le mensonge


----------



## Freezy (4 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Amok ?
> 
> L'orgueil est la même chose que l'humilité: c'est toujours le mensonge



 ...


----------



## Nephou (4 Août 2005)

je confesse derrière Dieu (pas fou moi) tout puissant que j'ai reçu aujourd'hui une mighty mouse sans avoir éprouvé le moindre remord 

Je confesse aussi travailler tard ce soir :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (4 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> bon, euh... stop, les vannes. hein. ok. Je dis ça pour vous...


[air de fausset]
pour en savoir plus veuiller rechercher « de simples paroissiens » merci
[/ai de fausset]


----------



## mikoo (4 Août 2005)

Je regrette d'avoir sauvagement étouffé et ensuite traîné par terre un ami en cm1 car il m'avait volé une bille verte émeraude.  :rose:  :rateau:    (bien fait!)


----------



## NED (4 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Je regrette d'avoir sauvagement étouffé et ensuite traîné par terre un ami en cm1 car il m'avait volé une bille verte émeraude.  :rose:  :rateau:    (bien fait!)



Dieu ait son âme, le pauvre....


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Août 2005)

Lesconfessions m'ont toujours ennuyehttp://www.evene.fr/citations/mot.php?mot=ennuye. On y arrange trop la verite ! MG


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Dieu ait son âme, le pauvre....



Dieu mes couilles! Le pauvre.


----------



## dool (5 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Dieu mes couilles! Le pauvre.



Dieu est dans tes baloches ???!!!!! Un pélerinage est déjà mis en route ou bien ???

    :love:


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Dieu est dans tes baloches ???!!!!! Un pélerinage est déjà mis en route ou bien ???
> 
> :love:



Confesse-toi, tu te mets à parler comme les Suisses.


----------



## dool (5 Août 2005)

Je ferais surement fermer ce sujet si je dois tout confesser   mais il est vrai que le premier et le plus grand est celui de m'être laisser influencer par ce langage de péway. Le lac et ces embrums sont dangereux parfois !    


Puis j'ai besoin d'avoir un homme en robe devant moi pour me dévoiler moi !!!


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2005)

Etant un des gardiens de la charte, je t'invite à me contacter en privé le plus rapidement. 

Vous passerez tout à l'heure à mon officine.


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Dieu mes couilles! Le pauvre.



Attention j'arrive avec mes chaînes...!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

moi j'avoue que ...... je ne sais pas quoi avouer  :rose:


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'avoue que ...... je ne sais pas quoi avouer  :rose:


Tellement, il y a à dire ?


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'avoue que ...... je ne sais pas quoi avouer  :rose:



C'est déjà ça!


----------



## NED (6 Août 2005)

Mes frères il est prèsque 1h00 du matin,
prions la prière de la nuit :
c'est l'heure de l'office des Vigiles !!!


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Août 2005)

Ni Dieu, ni maitre = pas de confessions !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Août 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Ni Dieu, ni maitre = pas de confessions !



*tu nous confesses pourtant*
être athée et nanarchiste


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Août 2005)

*Tiens, ça me fait penser*
que ce week end, un pote devrait recevoir une cargaison d'eau de Lourdes de sa pèlerine de maman qu'il compte utiliser à boire dignement le pastaga.
L'apéro aura une odeur de sainteté ce week end


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2005)

aujourd'hui sa fera 5 semaines que mes enfants sont en vacances   
j'ai fait rien de specail, je me suis souvent meme tres ennuié mais 
bon dieu  que cela fait du bien  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me suis souvent meme tres ennuié




*Normal*
tu bois trop d'eau minérale...


----------



## marconmac (6 Août 2005)

Toutes les nuits je rêve d'un bon gros Pc pour assouvir mes besoins bestiaux de hardcore gamer


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Août 2005)

marconmac a dit:
			
		

> Toutes les nuits je rêve d'un bon gros Pc pour assouvir mes besoins bestiaux de hardcore gamer



le vrai hardcore gamer, une NES lui suffit.............
le vrai hardcore gamer, peut passer plus de 3 jours a raison de 14 heures par jour sur Ikaruga
le vrai hardcore gamer, il finit tous les Zelda des le jour de leur sortie (quitte a ne pas dormir)
le vrai hardcore gamer, quand tu lui met un space invader dans les mains, il devient fou...
le vrai hardcore gamer, il se leve le matin pour s'entrainer a Soulcalibur (on sait jamais des fois qu'un inconnu soit plus fort que moi....)


en gros, je me confesse d'etre un peu autiste des fois....


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Si le vin rouge est le sang de dieu ; le vin blanc c'est quoi ?


 Ses plaquettes ...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2005)

son réseau lymphatique


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Août 2005)

*Je suis un vrai*
hardcore picoleur


----------



## Macounette (6 Août 2005)

Je préfère jouer à Sudoku plutôt que de faire mes cartons.


----------



## juju palavas (6 Août 2005)

Citation:
Posté par jahrom
Si le vin rouge est le sang de dieu ; le vin blanc c'est quoi ? 



rouge rien ne bouge,blanc tout fout le camp..


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère jouer à Sudoku plutôt que de faire mes cartons.


m'en parles pas, mon colloc a pris 7 jours de congé pour déménager et il commence que maintenant 

si quelqu'un cherche une piaule à lausanne


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si quelqu'un cherche une piaule à lausanne



*L'offre est tentante*
mais bien trop dangereuse pour mon foie


----------



## WebOliver (6 Août 2005)

Va pas me choper le sodoku, SM.


----------



## Grug (6 Août 2005)

:hosto: :modo: :rateau:

Bon, je suis trop fort en gestion :
Je reussis à être au rouge (c'est un peu virtuel, logiquement j'ai de l'argent qui est en route vers mon compte) à la fois sur mon compte courant (ça c'est facile) mais aussi sur mon *livret d'epargne * ! (et ça, essayez vous verrez, c'est pas logique comme truc !)
 

Je le confesse, que Rotchild me pardonne, je l'ai pas fait exprès 
 :rateau:


----------



## dool (6 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> m'en parles pas, mon colloc a pris 7 jours de congé pour déménager et il commence que maintenant
> 
> si quelqu'un cherche une piaule à lausanne



Comment tu l'as fais fuir celui là ??


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Je le confesse, que Rotchild me pardonne, je l'ai pas fait exprès
> :rateau:


Et en plus le mensonge...   Tu iras droit en enfer !   

Bon, moi comme TheBig... La luxure est mon péché à moi. :love:
Et la gourmandise aussi... :love:  D'ailleurs qu'est-ce qu'on va manger ce soir ?   Vais faire des calamars à la romaine tiens.


----------



## mikoo (6 Août 2005)

J'ai    :sleep:  :sleep:   :rateau:  mais maintenant


----------



## Pierrou (6 Août 2005)

Pour la première fois de ma vie, je vais me confesser : 
Mon père ( enfin la tarlouze en robe de l'autre coté de la grille là.. ) pardonnez moi parce que j'ai pêché :
- Par Luxure: je viens d'acheter le DVD de "Rocco chez les Schtroumpfs, Episode II: la Revanche du Grand Schtroumpf ( sachant que j'ai déja tous les épisondes de l'"infirmiere n'a pas de culotte", des " aventures de l'abbé Queutard et j'en passe )

- Par Gourmandise: Bon là ... ma vie n'est qu'une longue orgie alimentaire, alors je vais pas faire la liste

- Par Alcoolisme: Ah nan mon pere ! ( tiens, zetes duex maintenant ) 2 Calva, 1 Suze, 1 bouteille de Vodka et 2 de Rhum au goûter, c'est pas de l'alcoolisme, c'est de l'épica... écupi... epicu... ericup.... enfin bref quoi ! 

- Par Avrice : Oui bon j'ai une carte de crédit qui me permet pas de retirer de l'argent ni de payer, et j'ai pas de chéquier, mais qu'est ce que ça prouve.... et pis je suis super généreux....; aec l'argent des autres.

- Par Adultre: Oah l'autre, j'ai que 18 ans, je suis même po adulte ! !

Enfin bon bref, à bas la Calotte !!! ( nan Micheline, pas la culotte  )


----------



## NED (6 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> aujourd'hui sa fera 5 semaines que mes enfants sont en vacances
> j'ai fait rien de specail, je me suis souvent meme tres ennuié mais
> bon dieu  que cela fait du bien  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:



je dirait peut-être ca dans 8-10 ans


----------



## Freezy (12 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Pour la première fois de ma vie, je vais me confesser :
> Mon père ( enfin la tarlouze en robe de l'autre coté de la grille là.. ) pardonnez moi parce que j'ai pêché :
> - Par Luxure: je viens d'acheter le DVD de "Rocco chez les Schtroumpfs, Episode II: la Revanche du Grand Schtroumpf ( sachant que j'ai déja tous les épisondes de l'"infirmiere n'a pas de culotte", des " aventures de l'abbé Queutard et j'en passe )
> 
> ...


Ta punition sera des plus exemplaires, tu devras lire 2 fois de suite tous les posts du "bar des floodeurs", j'ai bien tous  !!


----------



## ange_63 (20 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Voila en voyant tout ce qui est dit dans le bar ou ce qui n'est pas dit ; j'ai eu l'idée de créer un "Confessionnal" :
> 
> ...




Oui très bonne idée, donner nous ici vos confessions, donner ce que vous avez sur le coeur, je ferais le messager pour emmener votre fardeau jusqu'au bon Dieu!!!   


Pour ma part, la réponse au sondage devrait être:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Août 2005)

J'ai utilisé un PC.
J'ai mangé chez Mac Do.
Je fais croire à tout le monde que je suis riche, intelligent et beau (alors qu'en réalité je suis pauvre, moche et con !).
J'ai sodomisé un escargot.
J'ai regardé "Star Academy", plusieurs fois même, et toutes les merdes qu'il y a à la télé (et il y en a).
Je me suis éclaté comme une bête sur "La danse des canards".

Mais mon plus gros péché est sans conteste de croquer la Pomme chaque jour que Dieu fait depuis 6 ans. Et pur celui-là, je ne demande aucune absolution.


----------



## jahrom (20 Août 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> " J'ai sodomisé un escargot."



J'espère pour toi que c'était un "Gros" bourgogne.... Sinon inquiètes toi ?!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Août 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Mais mon plus gros péché est sans conteste de croquer la Pomme chaque jour que Dieu fait depuis 6 ans. Et pur celui-là, je ne demande aucune absolution.



*Voilà, c'est dit*
Tu as exprimé au grand jour que tu aimais les Mac. Ceci dit pour un forum Mac, on s'en serait douté.
Et puis, bon, ici, au bar, la léchouille pro Steve Jobs, c'est pas trop un leitmotiv.
_Maintenant, tu peux commencer à débiter des conneries._


----------



## Nobody (20 Août 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> J'ai sodomisé un escargot.


 

Quel est le résultat du croisement entre un éléphant et un lapin?
.
.
.
.
.
Un lapin avec un trou de balle de 20 cm de diamètre.

Non, peut-être?


----------



## NED (20 Août 2005)

Mon père j'ai peché grave talleur :
j'ai osé poster sur Macgé pendant qu'il y avait des invités chez moi, a l'insu de leur plein gré...


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Août 2005)

Moi je trouve que c'est pécher pour un posteur comme moi, d'essayer de lire les sujets ouverts en ces temps de disette intellectuelle.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> J'espère pour toi que c'était un "Gros" bourgogne.... Sinon inquiètes toi ?!



Heu... je ne sais plus. Mais, tu sais, j'en ai une toute petite.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Voilà, c'est dit*
> Tu as exprimé au grand jour que tu aimais les Mac. Ceci dit pour un forum Mac, on s'en serait douté.
> Et puis, bon, ici, au bar, la léchouille pro Steve Jobs, c'est pas trop un leitmotiv.
> _Maintenant, tu peux commencer à débiter des conneries._



Oui, c'est vrai que dire qu'on aime le Mac sur ce forum n'est pas anormal. Mais ce n'est pas de la léchouille pro Steve Jobs. C'était plutôt une référence à Adam qui a commis le péché originel : croquer la pomme.

Mais à l'époque, ni Apple ni Steve Jobs n'existaient.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve que c'est pécher pour un posteur comme moi, d'essayer de lire les sujets ouverts en ces temps de disette intellectuelle.



Allez! Le v'là qui nous fait sa grande Tartuffe... La fange t'attire, pourceau!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve que c'est pécher pour un posteur comme moi, d'essayer de lire les sujets ouverts en ces temps de disette intellectuelle.




*Il suffit d'une petite recherche*
et trouver tes messages pour constater que tu sais pourtant très bien t'y adapter... à cette disette...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve que c'est pécher pour un posteur comme moi, d'essayer de lire les sujets ouverts en ces temps de disette intellectuelle.



Et puis on n'est pas là pour jouer les BHL !    

En attendant, j'attends toujours la réponse de notre con fesseur - heu... confesseur, pardon - pour mes péchés avoués (même si certains sont totalement inventés). Qu'est-ce qu'il fout ? Il roupille ?


----------



## NED (22 Août 2005)

Oui c'est bien nous, on se confesse....
Et le confesseur , lui, il se les bouge pas....les fesses...!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est bien nous, on se confesse....
> Et le confesseur , lui, il se les bouge pas....les fesses...!!!



Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait aller lui botter le cul à cette feignasse pour qu'il se bouge ?


----------



## argothian22 (22 Août 2005)

Excusez moi j'étais en voyage ici avec elle et là pour là pour la forme


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Excusez moi j'étais en voyage ici avec elle et là pour là pour la forme



Vous êtes tout excusé mon père - surtout pour "ici" et "elle" (mais gare à la tentation ! ) -  mais, bon , prévenez avant de partir. Sans vous on est perdu.
Et pour mes péchés avoués, je fais quoi ?


----------



## olibox (22 Août 2005)

moi je voudrais juste dire que Jesus est dans mon c...


----------



## argothian22 (22 Août 2005)

Avant de commencer :

"Es-tu au courant de ça déja ?" de plus je n'ai toujours pas d'autorisation pour exercer !


----------



## supermoquette (22 Août 2005)

je vais dépanner du OS9


----------



## Nobody (22 Août 2005)

olibox a dit:
			
		

> moi je voudrais juste dire que Jesus est dans mon c...


 
Ca, c'est la toute grande classe!! Respect!


Finalement, non, tiens, je ne changerai pas d'avatar, j'ai trop envie qu'on me confonde avec toi.

 :sleep:


----------



## Freelancer (22 Août 2005)

olibox a dit:
			
		

> moi je voudrais juste dire que Jesus est dans mon c...



Qui me parle?  :love:  



			
				Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, non, tiens, je ne changerai pas d'avatar, j'ai trop envie qu'on me confonde avec toi.  :sleep:



quand y'en a pour un...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Août 2005)

olibox a dit:
			
		

> moi je voudrais juste dire que Jesus est dans mon c...





*Un Jésus*
comme celui-ci ?


----------



## Grug (22 Août 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Qui me parle?  :love:
> 
> 
> 
> quand y'en a pour un...


 Freelancer, sors de ce ©


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Août 2005)

olibox a dit:
			
		

> moi je voudrais juste dire que Jesus est dans mon c...



Jésus ne serait-il pas plutôt dans Moncuq ? Parce que, si c'est ça, j'y fonce tout de suite !


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Août 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Jésus ne serait-il pas plutôt dans Moncuq ? Parce que, si c'est ça, j'y fonce tout de suite !




Faire ça à un saucisson, c'est gâcher...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Faire ça à un saucisson, c'est gâcher...



Courrons prévenir Brigitte Bardot!!!


----------



## Grug (23 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Courrons prévenir Brigitte Bardot!!!


 Courir après bardot :affraid:

Pervers !


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Courir après bardot :affraid:
> 
> Pervers !


En plus, elle ne doit plus courir bien vite maintenant ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> En plus, elle ne doit plus courir bien vite maintenant ...




Ca me rappelle l'histoire des deux vieilles qui se disent: "tu te souviens quand on était jeunes on voulait ressembler à Bardot?  Eh bien ça y'est..."


----------



## NED (23 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rappelle l'histoire des deux vieilles qui se disent: "tu te souviens quand on était jeunes on voulait ressembler à Bardot?  Eh bien ça y'est..."



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Fab'Fab.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> En plus, elle ne doit plus courir bien vite maintenant ...



Non, mais elle dit toujours autant de conneries.


----------



## Nobody (24 Août 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais elle dit toujours autant de conneries.


 
Ca me rappelle des gens d'ici.

Des noms?

Euh...


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (26 Août 2005)

Génial ce fil !! Merci


----------



## NED (27 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> c'est vraiment un fil ras les pâquerettes, tres limite intellectuellement et foncièrement insultant.
> 
> ya rien de bon enfant dans tout ça...cet humour bidochon est à peu pres équivalent à celui des pouilleux franchouilles (marcel autour des clavicules et canette métallique à la main) en vacances un peu partout cet été.



T'as des vacances sympa toi l'été....


----------



## mado (20 Novembre 2005)

yep ! 3 mois de péchés confessés en un coup  Je me sens légère, légère, légère..


----------



## Pierrou (20 Novembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> T'as des vacances sympa toi l'été....


On va monter une aide psychologique pour les nioubes en détresse :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> yep ! 3 mois de péchés confessés en un coup  Je me sens légère, légère, légère..




tu veux pas en devoiler un peu plus ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> tu veux pas en devoiler un peu plus ?



un post par péché...

_ça va flooder ​_


----------



## Luc G (21 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> un post par péché...
> 
> _ça va flooder ​_



flooder !


----------



## Luc G (21 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Jésus ne serait-il pas plutôt dans Moncuq ? Parce que, si c'est ça, j'y fonce tout de suite !



Ceci dit, le donjon de Moncuq a pris la foudre l'année dernière : impossible de le visiter pour l'instant.


----------



## Luc G (21 Novembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> En plus, elle ne doit plus courir bien vite maintenant ...



Ne confondez quand même pas Bardot avec une mule, reportez-vous au TLF :

_BARDOT, subst. masc.
Animal hybride produit par l'accouplement du cheval et de l'ânesse :
_


----------



## La mouette (21 Novembre 2005)

Et hop ! confessé...c'est bon !!! miam


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, le donjon de Moncuq a pris la foudre l'année dernière : impossible de le visiter pour l'instant.



La tuile !


----------



## NED (23 Novembre 2005)

C'est la grande messe !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2005)

je confesse , mon pere, ce matin j'ai envie de rien faire


----------



## krystof (23 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> je confesse , mon pere, ce matin j'ai envie de rien faire




Typique des gens qui viennent de trouver du boulot ça.

On en a pas, on en veut, on en a un, on veut plus rien.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Typique des gens qui viennent de trouver du boulot ça.
> 
> On en a pas, on en veut, on en a un, on veut plus rien.




j'ai dit *ce matin* et ce matin je suis chez moi    

mon boulot c'est dans l'aprem !!!!!


----------



## mado (23 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> tu veux pas en devoiler un peu plus ?


 
Un peu trop froid en ce moment. Y'a même du givre sur le miroir


----------



## Luc G (23 Novembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Typique des gens qui viennent de trouver du boulot ça.



Tu dis ça parce que t'es jeune, krystof, ça arrive aussi quand on a du boulot depuis longtemps.


----------



## krystof (23 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu dis ça parce que t'es jeune, krystof, ça arrive aussi quand on a du boulot depuis longtemps.



Oui, je sais. Là, par exemple, en ce qui me concerne, et ben.... enfin, tu vois quoi


----------



## loustic (23 Novembre 2005)

Quelqu'un vient de lire les messages, en douce par dessus mon épaule... Et je l'entends murmurer "Quelle bande de fainéants !!!"

 
:rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Novembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un vient de lire les messages, en douce par dessus mon épaule... Et je l'entends murmurer "Quelle bande de fainéants !!!"
> 
> 
> :rateau:



le fond en blanc, comme ça ça passe inaperçu!!!


----------



## ange_63 (23 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> je confesse , mon pere, ce matin j'ai envie de rien faire



Et moi je n'ai que ça à faire: "Rien faire".....    

Quelqu'un n'aurait pas du boulot pour un p'tit ange ? :rateau:


----------



## NED (23 Novembre 2005)

Un ange passe.....


----------



## ange_63 (23 Novembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Un ange passe.....



Oui!


----------



## Luc G (23 Novembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Oui!



Gaffe ! t'es sûr que la chasse est fermée ?


----------



## ange_63 (23 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Gaffe ! t'es sûr que la chasse est fermée ?




Oups...g pas vérifié!! :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2005)

je confesse , mon pere:

le soir, rentrant du boulot , sa fait du bien de passer par ici !!!!:love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Novembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Typique des gens qui viennent de trouver du boulot ça.



ou des grevistes....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> je confesse , mon pere:
> 
> le soir, rentrant du boulot , sa fait du bien de passer par ici !!!!:love:



Même quand tu n'as pas de boulot, ça fait du bien de passer par ici. :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Novembre 2005)

*J'ai boulé vert*
un nioube


----------



## NED (1 Décembre 2005)

Alors ça boumme à la paroisse Macgéènne?


----------



## mado (1 Décembre 2005)

sages comme des images faut croire


----------



## dool (1 Décembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> sages comme des images faut croire



Y4a quand même deux trois images qui clignotent ! :mouais:


----------



## danar (1 Décembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Alors ça boumme à la paroisse Macgéènne?



pourquoi pas macgéhenne pendant qu'on y est ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2005)

danar a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi pas macgéhenne pendant qu'on y est ?


 je tiens à préciser que je n'ai rien à voir avec tout ça, y'à un air de ressemblance je sais mais la famille est grande très grande ... :hein:


----------



## NED (1 Décembre 2005)

Ho!
J'ai cru voir un petit diable?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ho!
> J'ai cru voir un petit diable?


:affraid: où ça ? où ça ? 

Sinon j'ai jeté un oeil sur les photos de famille, avec ce ventre et puis ce trident ridicule :mouais: ...

:hein: y'à que Grand Tonton Philibert qui peut correspondre ... sinon j'vois pas là peut-être du côté de môman ... 

Au fait une question que je me pose déjà depuis longtemps ...  pourquoi il n'y à pas de coussin dans le confessional ? ... parce que bon à genoux sur du bois c'est pas top top et ça pousse pas aux longues confidences ! :rateau:


----------



## mado (1 Décembre 2005)

Clair, vaut mieux un canapé pour ça.

:love:


----------



## danar (2 Décembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Clair, vaut mieux un canapé pour ça.
> 
> :love:



oui mais on quitte le confessionnal pour entrer dans le cabinet du psy... et là, c'est plus du tout le même tarif !:rateau:


----------



## mado (2 Décembre 2005)

Non, canapé, pas divan


----------



## N°6 (2 Décembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Au fait une question que je me pose déjà depuis longtemps ...  pourquoi il n'y à pas de coussin dans le confessional ?



Humm... Pardonnez moi parce qu'il y'en avait bien un, mais... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Humm... Pardonnez moi parce qu'il y'en avait bien un, mais... :rose:




tu l'as remplacé par un pouf ?


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Décembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> tu l'as remplacé par un pouf ?


On dit pas *une* pouf plutôt...


----------



## danar (2 Décembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> On dit pas *une* pouf plutôt...



tu es dans le confessionnal là, je te rapelle.
Il est temps de demander pardon pour cette plaisanterie...


----------



## NED (2 Décembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Clair, vaut mieux un canapé pour ça.
> 
> :love:



Oui parce que après c'est un cabinet de Psy, plus un confessional....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Décembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Au fait une question que je me pose déjà depuis longtemps ...  pourquoi il n'y à pas de coussin dans le confessional ? ... parce que bon à genoux sur du bois c'est pas top top et ça pousse pas aux longues confidences ! :rateau:




*Expie toi de tes fautes*
 pécheresse !


----------



## tatouille (2 Décembre 2005)

16,67%
de l'abbé pierre , ca veut dire 16.67 % de menteurs 

expiez !!! mes anges venez voir papa


----------

